# Astronomia e Ciências Espaciais 2015



## Orion (1 Jan 2015 às 17:42)




----------



## Orion (1 Jan 2015 às 17:45)

Deixo aqui a ligação da publicação que faz referência ao eclipse de Março deste ano:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/astronomia-e-ciencias-espaciais-2014.7490/page-18


----------



## Orion (1 Jan 2015 às 19:58)

http://observador.pt/2015/01/01/planetas-do-sistema-solar-dao-as-boas-vindas-ao-novo-ano/


----------



## Orion (1 Jan 2015 às 23:18)

Vou complementar o meu _post_ anterior. Este fim de semana há chuva de meteoros. São as 'Quadrântidas'. O seu radiante localiza-se logo atrás da cauda da Ursa Maior:







A melhor altura de observação será a madrugada de 3 e 4 de Janeiro. A lua (quase) cheia (>98% iluminada), infelizmente, dificultará as observações. A cadência desta chuva pode ser de +50 meteoritos por hora, podendo até igualar as Perseidas.

Há também um apelo ao envio de fotos amadoras do evento:



> *Editor's note*: If you snap a great picture of the 2015 Quadrantid meteor shower and would like to send it in to Space.com, let us know. We just might feature it in a photo gallery or story. Photos and comments can be sent in to managing editor Tariq Malik at: spacephotos@space.com.



Mais informações em EarthSky e Space.com.

Em termos de eventos astronómicos, a Super Lua deste ano será a 28 de Setembro de 2015 (coincidindo com um eclipse lunar ). A 'Micro-Lua' - menor lua cheia do ano - será a 5 de Março. No dia 31 de Julho haverá uma Lua Azul - segunda lua cheia num mês (a primeira lua cheia de Julho é no dia 2).

Entre outros eventos aqui descritos, saliento Vénus, que no fim da primavera estará muito alto no céu ao anoitecer. A magnitude de -4,5 significa que será muito brilhante e facilmente visível. Por volta do dia 30 de Junho, Vénus e Júpiter estarão muito próximo. É um evento a não perder . Este vídeo exemplifica o movimento e localização aproximada dos planetas até ao Verão:


Ainda em relação a Júpiter, este planeta, no dia 6 de Fevereiro, estará à distância mais próxima de nós até 2019. Neste momento, o planeta mencionado é facilmente visível a noite toda.

Termino com um guia completo dos eventos astronómicos relevantes para este mês:

http://hubblesite.org/explore_astronomy/tonights_sky/


----------



## Orion (1 Jan 2015 às 23:31)

Acrescento que no dia 8 de Janeiro a Lua e Júpiter estão em conjunção, ou seja, próximos entre si (+-4º). Semelhante evento deverá ser visto a noite toda.


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2015 às 23:49)

Orion disse:


> Acrescento que no dia 8 de Janeiro a Lua e Júpiter estão em conjunção, ou seja, próximos entre si (+-4º). Semelhante evento deverá ser visto a noite toda.



Obrigado por toda a colectânea de eventos astronómicos! 

As quadrântidas vou tentar vê-las em Sintra, mas com a Lua cheia se estiver neblina nada se vê.


----------



## Teles (2 Jan 2015 às 00:35)




----------



## camrov8 (2 Jan 2015 às 20:13)

http://eyes.nasa.gov/exoplanets/index.html


----------



## Teles (3 Jan 2015 às 11:50)

Boas uma foto feita ontem empilhada no DSS do cometa Lovejoy


----------



## StormRic (3 Jan 2015 às 15:43)

Teles disse:


>





Teles disse:


> Boas uma foto feita ontem empilhada no DSS do cometa Lovejoy



 Boas fotos! DSS?
Não tenho conseguido vê-lo com o luar e a neblina aqui junto ao mar, mesmo as estrelas principais vêem-se mal.


----------



## actioman (3 Jan 2015 às 16:30)

StormRic disse:


> Boas fotos! DSS?
> Não tenho conseguido vê-lo com o luar e a neblina aqui junto ao mar, mesmo as estrelas principais vêem-se mal.



Deep Sky Stacker, é um software para astrofotografia!


----------



## Orion (3 Jan 2015 às 21:40)

À exceção do luar, as condições meteorológicas estão excelente para a observação do cometa em PDL. Tendo em conta a luz, não foi fácil localizar o cometa (teve que ser com a ajuda do Stellarium). Com uns binóculos 10x50 só consegui ver uma 'mancha' difusa (sem cor definida) no céu. Mesmo usando a visão lateral não são visíveis detalhes. Lá para a semana é possível que o cometa fique mais brilhante e como a Lua nasce mais tarde, será mais agradável a visualização. Pior mesmo será saber onde se encontra pois até ao final do mês ele irá mover-se muito rápido no céu.

Eu só consegui ver pelas 20:30 (hora local) porque tenho um muro de 3/4 metros a obstruir a minha visão para Sul. Com horizonte limpo, é possivel observar o cometa pouco depois do anoitecer.


----------



## Teles (3 Jan 2015 às 22:22)

Para quem quiser tentar ver o cometa pode olhar para um pouco mais a Oeste da estrelar Rigel da constelação de Orion:


----------



## Orion (3 Jan 2015 às 22:27)

A estrela Rigel é fácil de identificar. Olhando para a cintura de Orion (três estrelas seguidas), Rígel está situada abaixo à direita (aplicando a teoria na prática).


----------



## Orion (3 Jan 2015 às 22:33)

Teles, já fotografaste a Andrómeda?


----------



## Teles (3 Jan 2015 às 22:39)

Uma foto tirada mesmo agora num instante dá para ver que mesmo com a lua se consegue ver:


----------



## Teles (3 Jan 2015 às 22:40)

Orion disse:


> Teles, já fotografaste a Andrómeda?



sim já tenho muitas fotos dela no face assim como de orion , iridiuns flares , outros cometas , estrelas cadentes que hoje temos uma  e outros objectos!

Vou ver se arranjo uma para colocar aqui!


----------



## actioman (3 Jan 2015 às 22:44)

Teles disse:


> Boas uma foto feita ontem empilhada no DSS do cometa Lovejoy



É o resultado de quantas fotos Teles?

Muito boa e nítida! Obrigado pela partilha!

Ando com vontade de o fotografar, mas primeiro tenho de aprender a descobrir onde o encontrar.


----------



## Teles (3 Jan 2015 às 22:47)

Estas duas foram as ultimas de Orion e da Andrómeda  peço desculpa pelo má qualidade  mas foi tirada no meio da cidade onde há muita poluição luminosa e fumo:

Nebulosa de Orion:





Galaria de Andrómeda:


----------



## Teles (3 Jan 2015 às 22:49)

actioman disse:


> É o resultado de quantas fotos Teles?
> 
> Muito boa e nítida! Obrigado pela partilha!
> 
> Ando com vontade de o fotografar, mas primeiro tenho de aprender a descobrir onde o encontrar.



É o resultado de 72 fotos ehehehe


----------



## Orion (3 Jan 2015 às 22:51)

actioman disse:


> É o resultado de quantas fotos Teles?
> 
> Muito boa e nítida! Obrigado pela partilha!
> 
> Ando com vontade de o fotografar, mas primeiro tenho de aprender a descobrir onde o encontrar.



Faz como muita gente que descobre asteróides e cometas. Apontas para a localização aproximada e depois é por tentativas


----------



## Orion (3 Jan 2015 às 22:54)

Nos próximos anos, com o início da produção dos telescópios nas impressoras 3D, eles vão ficar mais baratos.

http://www.engadget.com/2014/10/09/ultrascope-space-nokia-lumia-1020/

http://www.universetoday.com/114749...picture-of-the-moon-and-the-plans-are-coming/


----------



## Teles (3 Jan 2015 às 23:05)

Orion disse:


> Nos próximos anos, com o início da produção dos telescópios nas impressoras 3D, eles vão ficar mais baratos.
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2014/10/09/ultrascope-space-nokia-lumia-1020/
> 
> http://www.universetoday.com/114749...picture-of-the-moon-and-the-plans-are-coming/




Já ontem era tarde , os telescópios e material para astro-foto é caríssimo!


----------



## actioman (4 Jan 2015 às 01:12)

Ora aqui ficam as minhas primeiras tentativas de captar o Lovejoy.


----------



## Teles (4 Jan 2015 às 01:36)

actioman  estava-te o bixinho a morder


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jan 2015 às 03:03)

A mim também me anda!  Mas com tanta poluição luminosa nem o consigo sequer vislumbrar!


----------



## actioman (4 Jan 2015 às 12:00)

Teles disse:


> actioman  estava-te o bixinho a morder



Pois estava!!


----------



## Orion (5 Jan 2015 às 17:32)

http://oal.ul.pt/publicacoes/almanaques/dados-de-2015/

http://oal.ul.pt/o-ceu-noturno-em-janeiro-de-2015/


----------



## Orion (6 Jan 2015 às 17:59)

Relativamente ao foguetão que explodiu em Outubro, tendo este evento sido discutido aqui, a Nasa, desde 2008, sabia que os motores podiam rebentar:



> Years before an unmanned rocket erupted in a fireball in October, NASA officials knew the metal in its 50-year-old Soviet-made engines could crack, causing fuel to leak and ignite, government documents show.
> 
> As early as 2008, a NASA committee warned about the "substantial" risk of using the decades-old engines, and a fire during a 2011 engine test in Mississippi heightened the agency's concern.



Não obstante, o contribuinte vai pagar os danos:



> Under NASA's contract with Orbital, taxpayers shoulder most of the risk of a catastrophe. The company receives as much as 80 percent of its fee for each launch - even if the rocket explodes.
> 
> NASA has not said how much the destroyed cargo was worth. The government will also spend up to $20 million to repair damage the explosion caused to the Virginia launch facility, according to legislation approved in December.



Phys

Privatiza-se os lucros e socializa-se os prejuízos.


----------



## Orion (6 Jan 2015 às 18:11)




----------



## Orion (7 Jan 2015 às 15:28)

O cometa Lovejoy está quase a atingir a menor distância relativamente à Terra (hoje a 70 milhões de quilómetros) e estar, consequentemente, mais brilhante. 

Mais informações aqui.


----------



## Teles (7 Jan 2015 às 23:30)

Embora muito nevoeiro e muito frio mesmo ainda deu para tirar uma foto ao lovejoy nota-se bastante bem o núcleo mesmo numa simples foto , por isso quem quiser se arriscar a fotografa-lo hoje é uma excelente noite para quem não tiver nevoeiro!


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2015 às 04:29)

Teles disse:


> Embora muito nevoeiro e muito frio mesmo ainda deu para tirar uma foto ao lovejoy nota-se bastante bem o núcleo mesmo numa simples foto , por isso quem quiser se arriscar a fotografa-lo hoje é uma excelente noite para quem não tiver nevoeiro!



Continuas a apanhá-lo muito bem. Não consegui nada novamente, a conjugação da neblina com o luar dá um fundo demasiado brilhante para se distinguir para lá da magnitude 4 ou 5.

Em contrapartida apanhei a reunião de três dos satélites de Júpiter (Europa, Ganimedes e Calisto) de um lado e Io do outro, embora Calisto estivesse misturado com o brilho de Ganimedes, não consigo resolução que os separe.


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2015 às 04:38)

Uma imagem do sol hoje, tirando partido da neblina espessa ao poente, com a mancha 2255 no centro, o grupo 2257 logo acima à direita e o numeroso grupo 2253 pouco visível em baixo à direita, no limite da zona vermelha.


----------



## Teles (8 Jan 2015 às 21:38)

Júpiter e as lua!


----------



## Orion (8 Jan 2015 às 23:11)

Em que ano nasceram? Se foi num ano de forte atividade solar, cuidado, em média terão menos 5 anos de vida


----------



## Orion (9 Jan 2015 às 14:00)

História de ontem só que em português:

http://www.ionline.pt/artigos/mundo-iciencia/nascer-picos-solares-ligado-menor-longevidade


----------



## Orion (9 Jan 2015 às 14:40)




----------



## StormRic (9 Jan 2015 às 22:12)

Hoje é noite perfeita para observação astronómica! Nada de neblina e não há luar por enquanto.
Neste momento o cometa Lovejoy está na sua máxima altura, à direita de Orion e abaixo do Touro, bem brilhante!

Entretanto ao poente temos assistido à aproximação de Vénus e de Mercúrio um do outro.
Ontem estavam assim, hoje estiveram mais próximos e amanhã ainda mais.


----------



## João Pedro (10 Jan 2015 às 00:51)

Júpiter e as suas luas ontem pelas 23h30.




Jupiter and its moons, 09-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Teles (13 Jan 2015 às 00:14)

O cometa continua ainda bem brilhante:


----------



## Teles (13 Jan 2015 às 00:15)

Vénus e Mercúrio foto tirada ontem:


----------



## StormRic (13 Jan 2015 às 00:52)

Teles disse:


> O cometa continua ainda bem brilhante:



Ficou boa  Tenho tirado fotos mas o resultado não é nem por sombras melhor que isto. Aliás este é melhor, com muito bom controle do ruído.
Quase me parece ver a cauda, para cima e para a esquerda, qual é a posição dela neste momento? Teoricamente aponta na direcção oposta à do sol.


----------



## StormRic (13 Jan 2015 às 00:55)

Teles disse:


> Vénus e Mercúrio foto tirada ontem:



 Linda! Gosto da composição simples. É uma visão singular, aparecem quando ainda nenhuma estrela é visível. Esta foi tirada dia 12 portanto?


----------



## Teles (13 Jan 2015 às 02:04)

Dia 11!


----------



## Orion (16 Jan 2015 às 23:06)

E a tentativa de aterrar e reaproveitar o veículo espacial:


----------



## Orion (18 Jan 2015 às 15:49)

RT


----------



## Teles (21 Jan 2015 às 01:03)

Uma foto do Lovejoy tirada hoje:


----------



## actioman (21 Jan 2015 às 02:25)

Grande foto Astrotempo!


----------



## StormRic (21 Jan 2015 às 17:24)

Astrotempo disse:


> Uma foto do Lovejoy tirada hoje:



 magnífico! Conseguiste apanhar a cauda! Eu já tinha desconfiado que ela estava nessa direcção mas ainda não consegui nenhuma foto que mostrasse sem dúvida.
Ficou bem evidente agora. Parabéns!


----------



## StormRic (21 Jan 2015 às 17:28)

Orion disse:


> RT



Isto não é um meteoro, a velocidade de entrada na atmosfera é demasiado lenta. trata-se da queda de um satélite ou qualquer outro objecto que estava em órbita terrestre.


----------



## Brunomc (22 Jan 2015 às 18:51)

*Asteroide vai passar perto da Terra no dia 26*
*Astrónomos acreditam que o 2004 BL86 tenha 500 metros de diâmetro*

O asteroide 2004 BL86 vai passar perto da Terra no próximo dia 26. No entanto, a NASA garante que não há possibilidade de o mesmo colidir com o nosso planeta. 
Segundo a NASA, pelo brilho que apresenta o asteroide deverá ter 500 metros de diâmetro e passará a 1,2 milhão de quilómetros da Terra, sendo o maior corpo celeste a passar tão perto do nosso planeta até 2027, altura prevista para o 1999 AN10 nos visitar. 
Os cientistas da NASA já anunciaram que vão aproveitar a aproximação para observar e aprender mais sobre os asteroides, usando um sistema de radares que registará em imagens a passagem do corpo celeste pela terra. 
O asteroide não será visível a olho nu, mas poderá ser observado com telescópios amadores.

*FONTE : *
http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/internacional/19-01-2015/asteroide-vai-passar-perto-da-terra-no-dia-26


----------



## Orion (23 Jan 2015 às 18:39)

Ativar legendas do Youtube:


----------



## StormRic (23 Jan 2015 às 19:36)

Orion disse:


> Ativar legendas do Youtube:



Muito interessante exercício de composição!


----------



## Teles (24 Jan 2015 às 00:44)

Uma foto empilhada da constelação de Orion!


----------



## Teles (25 Jan 2015 às 00:34)

As Plêiades!


----------



## Garcia (25 Jan 2015 às 11:36)

Fantásticas...


----------



## Orion (25 Jan 2015 às 16:19)




----------



## actioman (25 Jan 2015 às 17:19)

Astrotempo disse:


> Uma foto empilhada da constelação de Orion!





Astrotempo disse:


> As Plêiades!



Já dominas a técnica!  

Muito boas Astrotempo! Grande trabalho! E o resultado é brilhante! 



OBRIGADO!


----------



## Teles (25 Jan 2015 às 19:43)

A Lua hoje:


----------



## Teles (25 Jan 2015 às 19:43)

Iridium Flare:


----------



## Teles (25 Jan 2015 às 19:44)

Vénus durante o dia:


----------



## StormRic (25 Jan 2015 às 22:13)

Orion disse:


>



 Espectacular! Em Júpiter quase todos os dias deve haver eclipses de sol algures, com a dança dos quatro jovianos.


----------



## StormRic (25 Jan 2015 às 22:16)

Astrotempo disse:


> Iridium Flare:



Excelente!! Parece um quadro surrealista, bela imagem!


----------



## StormRic (25 Jan 2015 às 22:19)

Astrotempo disse:


> Vénus durante o dia:



Era visível à vista? Bem apanhado, penso que o diâmetro do círculo que vemos na foto é neste caso o verdadeiro diâmetro aparente. À noite a sobre-exposição aumenta sempre o círculo de brilho.


----------



## Teles (25 Jan 2015 às 22:50)

Sim como já foi rente ao cair da noite já se conseguia ver , mais 45 minutos e passava para o modo nocturno !


----------



## Teles (26 Jan 2015 às 00:24)

Cometa Lovejoy à minutos!


----------



## Orion (26 Jan 2015 às 15:38)

Brunomc disse:


> *Asteroide vai passar perto da Terra no dia 26*
> *Astrónomos acreditam que o 2004 BL86 tenha 500 metros de diâmetro*
> 
> O asteroide 2004 BL86 vai passar perto da Terra no próximo dia 26. No entanto, a NASA garante que não há possibilidade de o mesmo colidir com o nosso planeta.
> ...



Guias para visualização:

http://www.space.com/28354-asteroid-earth-flyby-2004-bl86-science.html

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...osest-pass-large-asteroid-2027-naked-eye.html


----------



## Orion (26 Jan 2015 às 16:17)

Emissão em direto da passagem do asteróide aqui.


----------



## Orion (27 Jan 2015 às 16:58)

O asteróide tem uma lua com +-70 metros:


----------



## Garcia (28 Jan 2015 às 13:11)

Achei interessante pôr aqui.. 

http://www.publico.pt/ciencia/notic...-para-estudar-as-equacoes-de-einstein-1683622


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Jan 2015 às 18:34)

Vídeo com imagens do cometa Lovejoy captadas pelo astrofotógrafo Miguel Claro no Alqueva:


----------



## Teles (28 Jan 2015 às 19:36)

A lua hoje


----------



## Teles (28 Jan 2015 às 23:18)

Júpiter e as suas luas alinhadas:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Jan 2015 às 18:55)

Lua de terça-feira


----------



## Orion (29 Jan 2015 às 20:46)

Daqui a 1h e 45m emissão Slooh que acompanhará o cometa Lovejoy.


----------



## Teles (1 Fev 2015 às 23:00)

A Lua hoje:


----------



## Orion (5 Fev 2015 às 19:20)

Esta semana Júpiter está em oposição. Melhor altura para ver/fotografar.


----------



## Orion (5 Fev 2015 às 19:25)




----------



## Orion (6 Fev 2015 às 21:39)




----------



## Teles (7 Fev 2015 às 13:02)

Foto de Júpiter tirada esta noite:


----------



## camrov8 (8 Fev 2015 às 22:24)

http://www.space.com/17933-nasa-television-webcasts-live-space-tv.html  lançamento  falcon 9


----------



## camrov8 (8 Fev 2015 às 23:13)

já não vai a lado nenhum hoje, parece que um radar de longo alcance da força areia pifou


----------



## Paelagius (10 Fev 2015 às 02:05)

Teles disse:


> Foto de Júpiter tirada esta noite:



Boa noite,

Partilho convosco uma fotografia registada por um amigo meu por volta da uma e meia da manhã de sábado (07/02). Distância focal 1260mm.


----------



## Orion (10 Fev 2015 às 18:28)

> Scientists have been counting sunspots since 1610 with small telescopes. Thus it has been verified that the Sun's activity increases every eleven years, according to the interval in the growth of the number of darker and colder spots in comparison with the rest of its surface. The more spots that appear, the more luminous the surrounding areas are, and our star shines brighter.
> 
> Nonetheless, the eleven-year cycles do not always have the same intensity. The more intense peaks of the Sun's luminosity were produced in the 20th century, which experts have called the 'modern maximum'. However, an international team of scientists has reviewed the historical data and has verified that there were also elevated values in other periods. "It has been a huge surprise to observe that in the 18th century the levels of the Sun's activity were practically the same as they are now," points out José M. Vaquero, researcher at the University of Extremadura (Spain) and co-author of the research, a review of the number of sunspots recorded in the last 400 years.
> 
> ...



SD


----------



## Orion (12 Fev 2015 às 17:07)




----------



## StormRic (12 Fev 2015 às 20:04)

Orion disse:


>



O teu trabalho de selecção, recolha de informação, de vídeos, etc é sempre notável!  Muito obrigado!

Espectaculares estes, especialmente o do Sol!


----------



## Orion (17 Fev 2015 às 20:51)

webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen


----------



## Orion (18 Fev 2015 às 18:24)

> Uma estrela alienígena passou pelo nosso sistema solar... há 70 mil anos. Segundo uma internacional equipa de astrónomos, a estrela esteve cinco vezes mais perto do que a nossa vizinha mais próxima, do sistema triplo Alpha Centauri.
> 
> A anã vermelha, conhecida como estrela de Scholz, andou pelos limites do sistema solar, na nuvem de Oort, tendo por companheira uma anã castanha, ou seja, uma estrela falhada.



DN

A notícia está mal escrita. Numa primeira instância é uma estrela. Depois é uma binária. Ainda assim, não deve ter sido agradável:



> When Scholz’s star buzzed the solar system, it probably slipped inside the Oort cloud, a shell of trillions of comets that envelops the solar system. While such close encounters can hurl a barrage of comets toward the sun, Scholz’s star’s flyby apparently spared the inner solar system.



SN

Os meteoritos, em vez de chocarem com a Terra, como por exemplo na Rússia, deviam eram ser encaminhados para a Lua. Ao menos o pessoal via algo extraordinário e inofensivo.

Ainda em relação ao par supramencionado:



> Scholz's star currently lies 20 light years away - making it a fairly nearby system. But it showed very slow tangential motion for a star this close. This indicated that it was either moving away from us or towards a future close encounter with the Solar System.





> Scholz's star came relatively close, but the binary system (the red dwarf and its brown dwarf companion) has a low mass and it was speeding by. These factors conspired to make its effect on the Oort Cloud very small.
> 
> While this is the closest flyby detected so far, Dr Mamajek thinks it's not uncommon for alien stars to buzz the Sun. He says a star probably passes through the Oort Cloud every 100,000 years, or so.
> 
> But he suggests an approach as close - or closer - than that made by Scholz's star is somewhat rarer. Dr Mamajek said mathematical simulations show such an event occurs on average about once every nine million years.



BBC


----------



## Orion (18 Fev 2015 às 22:06)




----------



## Orion (21 Fev 2015 às 16:51)

> Tonight – February 21, 2015 – is the closest conjunction of the planets Venus and Mars since September 11, 2008. They won’t couple up this closely again until October 5, 2017. As soon as darkness falls, look for these embracing worlds to pop out beneath the waxing crescent moon in your western sky. If you have binoculars, aim them at dazzling Venus to see nearby Mars with Venus in a single binocular field of view!



ES


----------



## Teles (21 Fev 2015 às 21:33)

A lua hoje:






Lua Vénus e Marte:





Vénus e Marte:


----------



## StormRic (22 Fev 2015 às 08:07)

Teles disse:


> Lua Vénus e Marte:



 Ainda bem que apanhaste a efeméride!  Aqui tive nuvens a tapar... 
Bem doseada a exposição, para apanhar a luz cendrada da Lua, na segunda, e a cor de Marte na última!


----------



## Teles (24 Fev 2015 às 21:25)

A Lua hoje:






Júpiter hoje:






Saturno  esta madrugada embora muito difícil de tirar pois está muito mais longe dá para se perceber o disco:


----------



## Teles (24 Fev 2015 às 21:26)

A imagem de Saturno foi recortada um pouco e dado um pouco de zoom para se notar melhor!


----------



## StormRic (24 Fev 2015 às 21:38)

Teles disse:


> A imagem de Saturno foi recortada um pouco e dado um pouco de zoom para se notar melhor!



 bom zoom nele! Ainda não consegui uma foto que resolva os anéis, isto é, que os mostre separados do planeta. Não tenho objectiva suficiente para tal.


----------



## Teles (26 Fev 2015 às 21:01)

Não tem nenhuma boa definição antes pelo contrario mas só a coloco aqui para se ver a sua bela cor laranjada de Marte!


----------



## Orion (27 Fev 2015 às 01:34)




----------



## Orion (27 Fev 2015 às 18:07)




----------



## Teles (27 Fev 2015 às 23:26)

Durante o dia:






Durante a noite:


----------



## Orion (28 Fev 2015 às 16:14)

http://hubblesite.org/explore_astronomy/tonights_sky/episodes/61

http://observador.pt/2015/02/28/eclipse-sol-da-boas-vindas-primavera/


----------



## Orion (2 Mar 2015 às 19:28)

Como qualquer pessoa pode contribuir para descobrir asteróides:


----------



## Albifriorento (12 Mar 2015 às 16:05)

Foi confirmada a presença de água líquida na Lua de Saturno Encelados. Apesar, tal como eu falava á dias num outro tópico, o facto de esta Lua ter água líquida ser já parte do senso comum desde que a sonda Cassini fotografou os enormes Geisers no seu pólo sul.

Fica a notícia do Jornal Público:

http://www.publico.pt/ciencia/notic...s-em-encelado-uma-das-luas-de-saturno-1688828



> Um estudo da autoria de uma equipa internacional de cientistas conclui que a presença de microscópicos “grãozinhos” de rocha num dos anéis de Saturno sugere fortemente que existem fontes hidrotermais activas nas entranhas de Encelado, o sexto maior satélite natural daquele planeta gigante (que tem várias dezenas de luas). Os novos resultados são publicados na edição da revista _Nature_ com data de quinta-feira.
> 
> A lógica pode parecer estranha, portanto passemos a explicar. Encelado é uma pequena bola com 500 quilómetros de diâmetro, com um núcleo rochoso coberto por uma espessa camada de gelo. E tem uma característica extraordinária: para além da Terra, é o único local onde se sabe que há água líquida.
> 
> ...


----------



## Orion (12 Mar 2015 às 17:17)




----------



## Orion (13 Mar 2015 às 03:07)

Daqui a 4 dias haverá uma emissão Slooh que tentará captar as auroras boreais na Islândia. O equinócio da primavera tende a ser uma boa altura de visualização. Contagem descrescente aqui:

http://live.slooh.com/

Duvido muito que as imagens transmitidas em direto sejam como a generalidade das pessoas está habituada:


Penso que será em tons de cinzento para aumentar a preceção dos expectadores e, com isto, captar as auroras mais difusas. A fraca atividade solar também não ajuda. Um bom exemplo do que me refiro está aqui (mais notório a partir do minuto 20 se o vídeo não arrancar nesse ponto automaticamente):


Ver-se-á.


----------



## Orion (13 Mar 2015 às 03:14)

Complementando a publicação anterior:







http://www.space.com/23707-only-photos-reveal-aurora-true-color.html


----------



## Orion (13 Mar 2015 às 19:08)

> As ilhas norueguesas de Svalbard, no Ártico, estão desencorajando visitantes de última hora que querem ver um raro eclipse solar na próxima semana, alertando que os hotéis estão cheios, o frio será intenso e os ursos polares estarão à solta.
> 
> Christin Kristoffersen, prefeito de Longyearbyen, principal assentamento de Svalbard, disse à Reuters que são esperados 1.500 visitantes para o eclipse, além dos 2.500 moradores, o que significa que o arquipélago normalmente acolhedor atingiu seu limite máximo de segurança.
> 
> ...





> Tanto em Svalbard quantos nas Ilhas Faroe os hotéis estão reservados há anos, embora as ilhas ainda tenham algumas vagas, inclusive em residências particulares.





> Nesta sexta-feira os céus devem ficar parcialmente enevoados, com temperaturas de -17 graus Celsius em Longyearbyen e -3 Celsius em Torshavn, capital das Ilhas Faroe, indica o Instituto Meteorológico Norueguês.





> Será o primeiro eclipse total nas ilhas desde 1954, e o próximo é esperado só para 2245.
> 
> Os acampamentos das ilhas, que geralmente abrem em maio, acolherão visitantes audaciosos. “E não temos ursos polares”, garantiu Christiansen à Reuters.



http://br.reuters.com/article/worldNews/idBRKBN0M91WL20150313?sp=true


----------



## Orion (13 Mar 2015 às 20:44)

Aurora em direto de Abisko, Suécia:

http://www.auroraskystation.com/en/live/


----------



## Orion (13 Mar 2015 às 21:06)

Confirma-se. É uma câmara espetacular


----------



## Garcia (13 Mar 2015 às 21:33)




----------



## Orion (14 Mar 2015 às 20:50)

Mais auroras hoje:


----------



## Orion (16 Mar 2015 às 17:13)

> Northern spring – for a few weeks around the March equinox – is a good time to see especially bright meteors, aka _fireballs_. It’s _fireball season_ — a time of year when bright meteors appear in greater number than usual. In fact, in the weeks around the start of spring, the appearance rate of fireballs can increase by as much as 30 percent, NASA has said.



http://earthsky.org/space/spring-is...il&utm_term=0_c643945d79-bbd09bb0e8-394149761


----------



## Orion (17 Mar 2015 às 02:31)

Auroras roxas:











A cor depende dos átomos que estão a ser energizados. A cor acima mencionada indica uma baixa altitude; +-100km de altitude (excerto de um infográfico):


----------



## StormRic (17 Mar 2015 às 03:37)

Orion disse:


> A cor depende dos átomos que estão a ser energizados. A cor acima mencionada indica uma baixa altitude; +-100km de altitude (excerto de um infográfico):



 não sabia dessa relação das altitudes com as cores. Boa informação!


----------



## Orion (17 Mar 2015 às 16:19)

Actividade muito intensa:








> A G4 (Severe) geomagnetic storm was observed today at 07/1358 UTC (09:58 am EDT). This is the response to a pair of CMEs observed leaving the Sun on 15 March. Shown here is a model depiction of where the aurora is likely visible. Storm conditions are forecast to persist for the next several hours before beginning to wane down towards the end of the UT day.



http://www.swpc.noaa.gov/news/g4-severe-geomagnetic-storm-observed






Um evento a acompanhar na câmara da Abisko dentro de poucas horas


----------



## Orion (17 Mar 2015 às 23:35)

Infelizmente a câmara de Abisko tem problemas.

Auroras em direto:

http://www.livefromiceland.is/webcams/thingvellir/ (má qualidade)

http://www.irf.se/allsky/rtasc.php

http://hotelhighland.is/webcam/

http://www.sgo.fi/Data/AllSky/UCLASC_realtime.php


----------



## StormRic (18 Mar 2015 às 00:07)

Orion disse:


> http://hotelhighland.is/webcam/


----------



## Vince (18 Mar 2015 às 00:15)

Parece que em termos geomagnéticos é a tempestade mais intensa deste ciclo solar



> *ST. PATRICK'S DAY GEOMAGNETIC STORM: *Arriving earlier than expected, a CME hit Earth's magnetic field on March 17th at approximately 04:30 UT. At first,the impact sparked a relatively mild G1-class (Kp=5) geomagnetic storm. Since then, however, the storm has intensified to G4-class (Kp=8), ranking it as the strongest geomagnetic storm of the current solar cycle. This storm is underway now. Before sunrise on St. Patrick's Day, bright auroras were sighted over several northern-tier US states including Minnesota, Wisconsin, Montana, the Dakotas andWashington. Marketa Murray sends this picture from Dalton Highway in Alaska:
> http://www.spaceweather.com/


----------



## Vince (18 Mar 2015 às 00:24)

StormRic disse:


> não sabia dessa relação das altitudes com as cores. Boa informação!



Também não sabia. Os raros relatos de avistamentos de auroras em latitudes mais baixas como Portugal falam sempre de vermelho. Faz sentido então, só vemos as mais altas.


----------



## StormRic (18 Mar 2015 às 00:40)

Vince disse:


> Os raros relatos de avistamentos de auroras em latitudes mais baixas como Portugal falam sempre de vermelho. Faz sentido então, só vemos as mais altas.



Eu nem sabia que já se tinham avistado auroras em Portugal. Nas serras do norte, penso eu, devem ser os locais onde se observou.


----------



## Orion (18 Mar 2015 às 01:06)

StormRic disse:


> Eu nem sabia que já se tinham avistado auroras em Portugal. Nas serras do norte, penso eu, devem ser os locais onde se observou.



http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/auroras-em-portugal.5505/


----------



## Orion (18 Mar 2015 às 01:22)

Artigos, há estes, por exemplo:

http://idlcc.fc.ul.pt/pdf/Vaquero_JGR_2008.pdf de auroras vistas em PT (1870)


----------



## Orion (18 Mar 2015 às 01:39)

> The aurora occurring on the night of 25/26 January 1938 was clearly visible from the Iberian Peninsula, the Madeira archipielago and North Africa (Algeria and Morocco). It happened in the middle of the Spanish Civil War and its description is found in several newspapers of the Iberian Peninsula, which reported that red lights and geomagnetic disturbances were recorded at the Observatorio of San Fernando (C ́adiz). In the North Atlantic, the lowest latitudes at which ships reported the aurora were from the Malvina (MLAT 35.8) and the King Robert (MLAT 35.3) (see Silverman, 2006). The newspapers of the Canary Islands reported the event over several days but without reporting any observation in the archipielago.



http://www.iac.es/preprints/files/PP10067.pdf

QUANDO isso acontecer novamente, não vai ser agradável.


----------



## Orion (18 Mar 2015 às 16:35)

Aurora Australis, Nova Zelândia:





































http://www.stuff.co.nz/science/67436304/severe-geomagnetic-storm-lights-up-sky


----------



## Orion (18 Mar 2015 às 17:25)

Mais aqui:

http://rt.com/news/241845-aurora-borealis-central-russia/


----------



## Orion (19 Mar 2015 às 00:44)




----------



## StormRic (19 Mar 2015 às 04:00)

Orion disse:


> Aurora Australis, Nova Zelândia:



 excelente colectânea! Sempre!


----------



## Orion (19 Mar 2015 às 15:08)




----------



## Orion (19 Mar 2015 às 21:48)




----------



## Paelagius (20 Mar 2015 às 03:26)

Fotografia da Estação Espacial Europeia (ESA) realizada a semana passada sobre a ilha de S. Miguel.






Fonte: http://www.esa.int/spaceinimages/Images/2015/03/Sao_Miguel_Azores


----------



## Teles (21 Mar 2015 às 20:43)

A Lua bem pequenina hoje:


----------



## Teles (22 Mar 2015 às 21:48)

Lua em conjunção com Vénus:


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2015 às 05:13)

Teles disse:


> A Lua bem pequenina hoje:



 Muito boa!


----------



## Orion (25 Mar 2015 às 21:19)

http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/tecnologia/detalhe/nasa_quer_ajuda_para_dar_nome_as_descobertas.html


----------



## camrov8 (26 Mar 2015 às 13:24)

bem a Russia é mesmo um país a parte, que terá sido


----------



## StormRic (28 Mar 2015 às 01:23)

camrov8 disse:


> bem a Russia é mesmo um país a parte, que terá sido



O vídeo é de 2013, 8 de Março às 8:58 locais. Dura 4 segundos, parece longo demais para ser raios, mas curto para ser uma luz de sinalização (_verylight_). Não é impossível que seja um meteorito numa trajectória alinhada com o ponto de vista, no entanto também parece durar  tempo demasiado, além de que ilumina as nuvens por baixo.
Será necessário ver a situação meteorológica em Stavropol naquele momento. Identificar a estrada para perceber a direcção do avistamento.
Também poderá ter origem em alguma actividade militar, um exercício ou até um acidente aéreo menor não relatado nas notícias. Um foguete que explodiu, haverá alguma base por ali perto?
Pode também ser a explosão de um posto de transformação, um acidente eléctrico em linhas de alta tensão. À noite o efeito seria sempre muito visível. Inclino-me mais para esta hipótese.


----------



## Garcia (28 Mar 2015 às 09:32)

Excelente vídeo.. 

http://www.collective-evolution.com...happening-to-astronauts-returning-from-space/


----------



## João Pedro (30 Mar 2015 às 00:35)

Orion disse:


> http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/tecnologia/detalhe/nasa_quer_ajuda_para_dar_nome_as_descobertas.html


Já nomeei dois quase ilustres desconhecidos por esse mundo fora: Gago Coutinho e Sacadura Cabral, os primeiros a completar a travessia aérea do Atlântico Sul.

Edit: O Adamastor também já foi. Vamos lá a ver se entram nas listas.


----------



## Teles (30 Mar 2015 às 01:06)

Nomeei Bartolomeu Dias


----------



## Orion (30 Mar 2015 às 22:25)

http://www.skyandtelescope.com/astr...nova-sagittarii-catch-it-while-you-still-can/


----------



## Teles (2 Abr 2015 às 23:54)

Halo Solar e Lunar hoje:


----------



## Teles (3 Abr 2015 às 00:47)

Acabada de tirar chamei-lhe de the clock pois lembra um relógio


----------



## Orion (4 Abr 2015 às 01:08)

*Shortest Total Lunar Eclipse of the Century Visible Early Saturday*

The moon will be completely swallowed by Earth's shadow for just 4 minutes and 43 seconds on Saturday morning, according to NASA officials. During that time, the moon may change from its normal grayish hue to a deep, blood red. The total eclipse begins at 6:16 a.m. EDT (1016 GMT). You can watch a live webcast of the eclipse on the Slooh Observatory website, Slooh.com, or here at Space.com courtesy of Slooh, starting at 6 a.m. EDT (1000 GMT).

http://www.space.com/29016-shortest-total-lunar-eclipse-century.html


----------



## CptRena (4 Abr 2015 às 14:22)

Eclipse em curso neste momento, já em fase saída.

http://live.slooh.com/stadium/live/the-total-lunar-eclipse-of-april-2015


----------



## Orion (4 Abr 2015 às 16:43)

Emissão completa:


----------



## Orion (9 Abr 2015 às 23:32)




----------



## Orion (11 Abr 2015 às 20:28)




----------



## Orion (13 Abr 2015 às 01:23)




----------



## camrov8 (13 Abr 2015 às 21:21)

http://www.spacex.com/webcast/
falcon x


----------



## CptRena (13 Abr 2015 às 22:46)

Cumulonimbus causa aborto


----------



## Orion (21 Abr 2015 às 19:36)

April 21, 2015 – look westward as darkness falls for the beautiful waxing crescent moon and bright planet Venus. They will dominate the western sky shortly after the sun goes down. As night passes, and Earth spins under the sky, the moon and Venus will soon follow the sun below the western horizon, leaving the sky dark for the 2015 Lyrid meteor shower. 

http://earthsky.org/tonight/lyrid-m...il&utm_term=0_c643945d79-5c8c415ec7-394149761


----------



## Orion (23 Abr 2015 às 16:29)




----------



## StormRic (23 Abr 2015 às 20:36)

Orion disse:


> April 21, 2015 – look westward as darkness falls for the beautiful waxing crescent moon and bright planet Venus. They will dominate the western sky shortly after the sun goes down. As night passes, and Earth spins under the sky, the moon and Venus will soon follow the sun below the western horizon, leaving the sky dark for the 2015 Lyrid meteor shower.
> 
> http://earthsky.org/tonight/lyrid-meteors-best-before-dawn?utm_source=EarthSky News&utm_campaign=5c8c415ec7-EarthSky_News&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_c643945d79-5c8c415ec7-394149761



Infelizmente no dia 21 a abundante nebulosidade impediu a visibilidade astronómica.
Fica aqui o retrato do encontro mais próximo, no dia 20, com a cabeça do Touro e as Pleiades em composição com Vénus e a Lua (com esplêndida luz cendrada neste dia):


----------



## Orion (27 Abr 2015 às 15:52)

> More than 40,000 citizen stargazers have helped to classify over 2 million celestial objects and identify five never-before-seen supernovas, in a massive example of citizen science at work.



http://www.space.com/29215-citizen-scientists-discover-five-supernovas.html


----------



## Orion (29 Abr 2015 às 21:16)

Uma nave espacial não tripulada que levava mantimentos para a Estação Espacial Internacional está a cair em direção à Terra, aparentemente de forma descontrolada, disse esta quarta-feira uma fonte não identificada em declarações à agência AFP. Veja aqui a localização em tempo real da nave à deriva.

Ler mais em: http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/mundo/detalhe/nave_espacial_russa_esta_a_cair_em_direcao_a_terra.html


----------



## Orion (30 Abr 2015 às 17:26)




----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Mai 2015 às 01:40)

Chuva de meteoros Eta Aquarídeas:
http://live.slooh.com/stadium/live/eta-aquarid-meteor-shower-in-2015


----------



## Orion (7 Mai 2015 às 02:02)




----------



## Orion (7 Mai 2015 às 22:07)

*A NASA paga-lhe se tiver ideias sobre como manter os humanos em Marte*

http://tek.sapo.pt/noticias/internet/a_nasa_paga_lhe_se_tiver_ideias_sobre_como_ma_1440354.html


----------



## Paelagius (14 Mai 2015 às 16:45)

Está previsto, para o dia 22 de Julho, o lançamento do satélite Jason-3. Concebido para dar continuidade à observação de altimetria nos oceanos, fornecendo medições globais da superfície do mar a cada 10 dias, contribui, por exemplo, na previsão de marés e correntes úteis para o tráfego marítimo; estudo do El Niño/La Niña; acompanhamento da intensidade de furacões, derrames petrolíferos, ou bloom de algas.


----------



## Orion (17 Mai 2015 às 02:11)

High above Earth in the realm of meteors and noctilucent clouds, a strange and beautiful form of lightning dances at the edge of space. Researchers call the bolts "sprites"; they are red, fleeting, and tend to come in bunches. Note to sky watchers: Sprite season is underway. Martin Popek photographed these specimens over Nydek, Czech republic, on May 13th:






One night later, May 14th, near Santa Fe, New Mexico, "I captured my first sprites of the season," reports photographer Jan Curtis. "The thunderstorm that produced them was about 200 miles to my south-southwest."

Because sprites are associated with thunderstorms, they tend to occur in late spring and summer. Thunderstorm season _is_ sprite season.

"Sprites are a true space weather phenomenon," explains lightning scientist Oscar van der Velde of the Technical University of Catalonia, Spain. "They develop in mid-air around 80 km altitude, growing in both directions, first down, then up. This happens when a fierce lightning bolt draws lots of charge from a cloud near Earth's surface. Electric fields [shoot] to the top of Earth's atmosphere--and the result is a sprite. The entire process takes about 20 milliseconds."

Although sprites have been seen for at least a century, modost scientists did not believe they existed until after 1989 when sprites were photographed by cameras onboard the space shuttle. Now "sprite chasers" routinely photograph sprites from their own homes. "I used up a Watec 910HX security camera with UFOCapture software to catch my sprites," says Popek. Give it a try!

http://www.spaceweather.com/

-----//----

Relembrando o esquema:






Tendo em conta o material necessário:

Nikon d7000, Exposure 10s @ iso=4000, 35mm lens @ f/4. Occurred at 10:49:08 PM MDT.

http://spaceweathergallery.com/indiv_upload.php?upload_id=112737

Penso que é algo perfeitamente exequível em Portugal Continental.


----------



## Orion (17 Mai 2015 às 02:30)




----------



## Orion (17 Mai 2015 às 02:38)

Apesar deste vídeo ser 'igual' a tantos outros é possível ver no início, à esquerda, a Madeira e o Porto Santo à noite:


----------



## camrov8 (17 Mai 2015 às 23:29)

http://www.space.com/29403-cloudiest-places-on-earth-nasa-image.html
como não sabia onde postar vem para aqui se alguem souber melhor destino podem modar a vontade


----------



## Orion (27 Mai 2015 às 23:10)

A partir do minuto 23:


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2015 às 03:44)

camrov8 disse:


> http://www.space.com/29403-cloudiest-places-on-earth-nasa-image.html
> como não sabia onde postar vem para aqui se alguem souber melhor destino podem modar a vontade



Este género de informação penso que deve ir para este tópico:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/monitorizacao-clima-global-e-teleconexoes-2015.8100/

Já tinha sido referido em outras mensagens.


----------



## Orion (29 Mai 2015 às 15:21)

> This single frame Rosetta navigation camera image of Comet 67P/Churyumov-Gerasimenko was taken on 19 October 2014 from a distance of 9.9 km from the comet centre, or approximately 7.9 km from the surface. The image has an average resolution of 77 cm/pixel and measures 785 m across. It has been contrast enhanced.









http://www.esa.int/spaceinimages/Images/2015/05/Comet_closeup_19_October_2014_NavCam


----------



## Orion (30 Mai 2015 às 18:48)




----------



## Albifriorento (30 Mai 2015 às 20:26)

A missão começou logo mal, parece que quando aterrou o Philae não conseguiu disparar os arpões de fixação .

Infelizmente as coisas são mesmo assim... já para a ESA, primeiro o Beagle em Marte, e agora o Philae , é preciso azar.


----------



## camrov8 (30 Mai 2015 às 20:54)

ainda não esta tudo perdido, eles dizem que com o que sabem agora se os arpoes tivessem disparado a sonda podia ter sido ejectada


----------



## Teles (2 Jun 2015 às 00:28)

Lua junto de Saturno hoje:


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Jun 2015 às 01:07)

Teles disse:


> Lua junto de Saturno hoje:



Eu não consigo focar os 2


----------



## StormRic (2 Jun 2015 às 02:47)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Eu não consigo focar os 2



Em focagem manual, Saturno, mesmo com este zoom ver-se-á praticamente como um ponto brilhante. Notei que o que ficou focado foram as folhas em primeiro plano.
A exposição para captar a luz correcta de Saturno não precisa de sobre-expôr tanto a Lua. Esta ficará um pouco mais brilhante mas sem perder o detalhe, assim como está na segunda foto.

As fotos só da Lua, apesar de se notarem os artefactos da compressão JPG e penso que também um resíduo da aplicação de um redutor de ruído, estão muito boas. Qual é a marca e modelo da câmara? Deve haver um modo em que se pode escolher a qualidade da compressão.


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Jun 2015 às 02:53)

StormRic disse:


> Em focagem manual, Saturno, mesmo com este zoom ver-se-á praticamente como um ponto brilhante. Notei que o que ficou focado foram as folhas em primeiro plano.
> 
> As fotos só da Lua, apesar de se notarem os artefactos da compressão JPG e penso que também um resíduo da aplicação de um redutor de ruído, estão muito boas. Qual é a marca e modelo da câmara? Deve haver um modo em que se pode escolher a qualidade da compressão.



De facto onde está lua neste momento não tenho como evitar umas árvores no horizonte, a menos que saísse de casa...  A minha máquina fotográfica é uma Canon Powershot SX40HS, e as fotos à exceção da primeira foram todas tiradas no modo manual. Mas não sei porque assumiu manchas brilhantes


----------



## Teles (2 Jun 2015 às 16:34)

Mr Neves da próxima faça assim primeiro foque só mesmo a lua e quando for disparar rode ligeiramente para o local de outro astro e depois dispare é assim que eu faço!


----------



## StormRic (2 Jun 2015 às 16:54)

Mr. Neves disse:


> foram todas tiradas no modo manual.



Modo manual pode referir-se ao controle da abertura e exposição (número f/ e velocidade), modo M no selector de modos, mas também ao controle manual da focagem, MF,  que não é assumido pelo modo M, é uma opção em separado. O ISO para a Lua deve ser 100. A exposição da Lua é melhor controlada se se usar o histograma e escolher uma exposição que não faça o gráfico tocar o lado direito, aparece em Detailed Information Display, p.167, 191. A câmara admite dois modos de compressão JPG, _fine_ e _normal, _p.56. Usar sempre o _fine_. Também usar a máxima resolução em pixels 4000x3000 (Large) p.57. Mas a julgar pelas outras fotos muito boas da Lua isto já foi provavelmente usado.


----------



## lserpa (2 Jun 2015 às 22:06)

Orion disse:


>


Fantástico! Apesar se nãos se parecer nada com um meteorito... Acho que o puto é que tem razão!! "Iron men"


----------



## Orion (5 Jun 2015 às 16:35)

Ativar legendas:


----------



## Orion (9 Jun 2015 às 18:26)




----------



## Orion (14 Jun 2015 às 21:36)

A ESA, para representar a situação, criou a seguinte imagem:


----------



## Orion (14 Jun 2015 às 22:05)




----------



## Teles (19 Jun 2015 às 00:11)

Iridium Flare!


----------



## Teles (19 Jun 2015 às 00:12)

A Lua hoje:


----------



## Teles (19 Jun 2015 às 00:14)

Vénus Júpiter e a ISS:


----------



## Teles (19 Jun 2015 às 00:14)

Saturno e a ISS:


----------



## Albifriorento (20 Jun 2015 às 12:20)

Estou surpreendido que ninguém ainda aqui tenha postado isto...

Costuma-se dizer que o Ronaldo e o Messi são de outra galáxia, agora, o Ronaldo já tem efectivamente uma galáxia. Uma galáxia descoberta recentemente por uma equipa liderada por um português foi baptizada de CR7, que significa, Comos Readshift 7.

http://p3.publico.pt/actualidade/ci...7-e-revela-primeira-geracao-de-estrelas-do-un


> *Português descobre galáxia CR7 e revela a primeira geração de estrelas do Universo*
> *David Sobral lidera equipa de astrónomos que descobriu a galáxia mais brilhante do Universo primordial e indícios de estrelas de População III, sem as quais não existiria vida
> 
> 
> ...



Tal como o Ronaldo, brilha que se farta... Só fica mesmo a faltar uma chamada de Messi, lol... Fica-se á espera da resposta dos argentinos.


----------



## StormRic (20 Jun 2015 às 17:15)

Olhos no poente hoje a partir das 21 horas para a conjunção dos quatro astros mais brilhantes visíveis no nosso céu: Sol, Lua, Vénus e Júpiter!
















 

É também o último poente da primavera! Solstício amanhã pelas 17:39.


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Jun 2015 às 22:23)

Não consigo fazer melhor que isto (alguém tem sugestões para se ver melhor?):












Lua hoje:





~


----------



## Orion (20 Jun 2015 às 23:39)

Bastante visível, até em _webcams_:


----------



## StormRic (21 Jun 2015 às 22:21)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Não consigo fazer melhor que isto (alguém tem sugestões para se ver melhor?)



Os zooms só na Lua estão tão bons () que é intrigante as imagens do trio não estarem mais focadas. Teoricamente até seria de esperar o contrário. O método de focagem usado é o mesmo para os dois níveis de zoom?

Tive dificuldades na focagem ontem também, mas era devido ao vento e à própria turbulência do ar devido ao aquecimento. No entanto as dificuldades eram maiores quando aproximava mais a imagem com o zoom.


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Jun 2015 às 23:22)

StormRic disse:


> Os zooms só na Lua estão tão bons () que é intrigante as imagens do trio não estarem mais focadas. Teoricamente até seria de esperar o contrário. O método de focagem usado é o mesmo para os dois níveis de zoom?



Para as fotos da Lua, acho que só a 2ª que coloquei é que está bastante boa, as outras duas têm incorrecções, a primeira foi no modo automático e as últimas duas (fotos da lua) foi no modo manual onde fiz variar algumas coisas como a V. ISO. No modo manual para a Lua tentei com ISO 100 primeiramente, mas os resultados não estavam muito bons e fotografei com 200. Quanto ao triângulo usei ISO 1600 em todas com exceção da 2ª foto (em modo automático).
Não usei a focagem manual nem no caso da Lua nem no triângulo..

Características das fotos:
*Triângulo-*
*1ª foto - (modo manual)*
F-stop: F/4.5 
Abertura máx: 5.0625
Distância Focal: 18mm
ISO:1600
Tempo Expo: 1/8s 

*2ª foto - (modo automático)*
F-stop: F/8
Abertura máx: 4.34375
Distância Focal: 34mm
ISO:400
Tempo Expo: 0.8s 

*3ª foto - (modo manual)*
F-stop: F/4.5
Abertura máx: 4.34375
Distância Focal: 29mm
ISO:1600
Tempo Expo: 1.8s 
*
Lua-
4ª  foto- (modo automático)*
F-stop: F/5.8 
Abertura máx: 5.0625
Distância Focal: 150mm
ISO:800
Tempo Expo: 1/60s 

*5ª foto - (modo manual)*
F-stop: F/8 
Abertura máx: 5.0625
Distância Focal: 150mm
ISO:200
Tempo Expo: 1/30s 
*
6ª foto - (modo manual)*
F-stop: F/5.8 
Abertura máx: 5.0625
Distância Focal: 150mm
ISO:200
Tempo Expo: 1/8s


----------



## StormRic (22 Jun 2015 às 05:03)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Não usei a focagem manual nem no caso da Lua nem no triângulo



Então percebe-se, a focagem automática destas câmaras gosta que as cenas tenham detalhe. Ora no caso da vista de conjunto a câmara só vê ou negro ou luz excessiva e o sistema de focagem não consegue definir contornos que possa tornar mais ou menos nítidos até estabilizar numa linha ideal o mais fina possível. No caso da Lua já é possível essa definição. Portanto, definitivamente, focagem manual para garantir resultados sempre optimizados.


----------



## Orion (22 Jun 2015 às 22:38)

*Se puder/quiser ficar acordado até tarde esta madrugada pode acompanhar o lançamento de um novo satélite europeu. O Sentinel-2A faz parte da missão Copernicus e leva tecnologia portuguesa a bordo.*

*----*

O programa continuará no terreno até 2020 e nos próximos anos serão lançados ainda outros quatro satélites para reforçar a rede de monitorização. O lançamento desta segunda Sentinela acontece entre as 02h30 e as 04h30 desta madrugada, mas a transmissão em direto só tem início às 03h30. Acontece na Guiana Francesa. 

http://tek.sapo.pt/noticias/internet/esta_noite_pode_ver_em_direto_o_lancamento_de_1445342.html


----------



## Teles (23 Jun 2015 às 00:19)

A Lua ontem:


----------



## Teles (23 Jun 2015 às 00:45)

Tirada à dias Lua Júpiter e Vénus:


----------



## StormRic (23 Jun 2015 às 04:54)

Orion disse:


> *Se puder/quiser ficar acordado até tarde esta madrugada pode acompanhar o lançamento de um novo satélite europeu. O Sentinel-2A faz parte da missão Copernicus e leva tecnologia portuguesa a bordo.*
> 
> *----*
> 
> ...



Pode-se ver o vídeo em http://www.esa.int/Our_Activities/O...icus/Sentinel-2/Watch_live_Sentinel-2A_launch


----------



## StormRic (23 Jun 2015 às 04:57)

Teles disse:


> Tirada à dias Lua Júpiter e Vénus:



Há dias que foi na noite de sábado. 
Vou tentar pôr aqui o que consegui desde a Peninha.

Ficou linda esta! 
Perfeita a luz cendrada.


----------



## irpsit (23 Jun 2015 às 07:25)

Na proximas horas e esta proxima noite, existe probabilidade de se ver a aurora boreal por breves momentos do norte de Portugal!! Se tiverem horizonte escuro a norte, mantenham-se atentos. Uma vez em 2001 vi uma em Braga! Durou 30min e nunca mais me hei de esquecer pois foi a primeira e a unica que vi cá em Portugal. 

O index kp está perto do maximo. A aurora foi visivel ja ontem nas ilhas britanicas. Poderá descer a sul. E quando o faz é subita e num instante surge como desaparece.
Se quiserem mais informaçoes, perguntem-me. Tenho bastante experiencia em ver a aurora da Islandia.


----------



## StormRic (23 Jun 2015 às 23:43)

Um contributo para a ilustração da conjunção do passado dia 20, ao crepúsculo.
Imagens captadas na Peninha, serra de Sintra.
Muita bruma não permitiu uma claridade melhor da visão nocturna do céu.












E estas com cenários místicos apropriados :

À porta de São Saturnino





Do varandim do santuário, com panorama sobre o Cabo da Roca










E não esquecer a conjunção invulgarmente próxima de Júpiter e Vénus nos próximos dias 30 e 1. A distância aparente entre os dois planetas será inferior ao diâmetro aparente da Lua, o que significa que no campo de vista de um telescópio que permita ver o disco destes astros podem caber ambos e mais os satélites de Júpiter, claro. O diâmetro aparente dos dois planetas será praticamente igual, 32" para ambos, meio minuto de arco (Lua: 32 minutos); 1" apenas para os satélites.
O melhor dia é 30 pois os quatro satélites jovianos estarão todos bem destacados do planeta, enquanto que dia 1 Calisto estará oculto.

A antevisão do Stellarium:

Dia 30 de Junho  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




01 de Julho


----------



## Orion (24 Jun 2015 às 15:08)




----------



## irpsit (24 Jun 2015 às 23:08)

Pode haver AURORAS boreais bem a sul de novo esta noite. Não se esqueçam!!!

o Kp, um index de 0 a 9, está neste momento a 4, mas a qualquer modo, poderá subir subitamente até aos 8 ou 9, e as auroras chegarem a ser visiveis do nortede Portugal, quem tenha um horizonte escuro a norte, mas coisa muito breve, tipo 20min, portanto só pessoas com teimosia éque vão acabar por a apanhar.  Em 2001 tive imensa sorte e vi uma aurora boreal em Braga,  juntamente com um amigo. Só durou 10min mas foi brutal.

Por cá, vou meter o despertador e ver se vejo algo de noite... é muito imprevisível...


----------



## Orion (28 Jun 2015 às 17:53)

http://www.foxnews.com/science/2015/06/28/spacex-launch-ends-in-failure-rocket-erupts/


----------



## Orion (30 Jun 2015 às 15:36)

http://rt.com/uk/270667-asteroid-tsunami-britain-risk/


----------



## Orion (30 Jun 2015 às 16:09)

http://observador.pt/2015/06/30/venus-estara-brilhante-ceu-azul/


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Jun 2015 às 22:40)

Não consigo fazer melhor, ou então não sei, mesmo utilizando a focagem manual, iso a 1600, não fica melhor que isto (alguém tem mais alguma sugestão?):
Conjunção de Vénus e Júpiter (sempre pensei que se aproximassem mais)

















Lua quase cheia:


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Jun 2015 às 23:02)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Não consigo fazer melhor, ou então não sei, mesmo utilizando a focagem manual, iso a 1600, não fica melhor que isto (alguém tem mais alguma sugestão?):
> Conjunção de Vénus e Júpiter (sempre pensei que se aproximassem mais)
> 
> 
> ...


Muito bom! 
Se não der muito trabalho podes dizer quais foram as propriedades da câmara que utilizaste nas fotos da lua?


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Jun 2015 às 23:31)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Muito bom!
> Se não der muito trabalho podes dizer quais foram as propriedades da câmara que utilizaste nas fotos da lua?


Obrigado

*1ª foto da lua:*
F-stop: F/6.3 
Abertura máx: 5.0625
Distância Focal: 150mm
ISO:200
Tempo Expo: 1/320s
*
2ª foto da lua:*
F-stop: F/5.8 
Abertura máx: 5.0625
Distância Focal: 150mm
ISO:200
Tempo Expo: 1/200s


----------



## Teles (1 Jul 2015 às 22:30)

Uma montagem da primeira fase da Lua:


----------



## Orion (2 Jul 2015 às 22:30)

Para as pessoas que têm tempo ou com insónias:


Contagem decrescente visível aquando da ativação da transmissão.


----------



## Orion (6 Jul 2015 às 21:10)




----------



## Prof BioGeo (10 Jul 2015 às 22:58)

Tirada por volta das 21:30. Alfa Leo, Vénus e Júpiter.


----------



## Orion (13 Jul 2015 às 23:13)




----------



## Orion (15 Jul 2015 às 16:17)

*MSG-4, due for launch at 21:42 (UTC) tonight, is the fourth and final satellite in the Meteosat Second Generation (MSG) series of geostationary satellites, which provides data needed for the ‘nowcasting’ of high impact weather.*

On this website, you can follow the campaign to launch and commission the satellite, which will be stored in orbit, approximately seven months after launch.

Here you will find the latest news, images and video of the launch campaign, and you can view the launch live over the Internet at Arianespace.TV.

http://www.eumetsat.int/website/home/MSG4/Status/index.html


----------



## Orion (15 Jul 2015 às 21:16)

Falta pouco mais de uma hora para o lançamento.


----------



## Orion (16 Jul 2015 às 22:18)

http://earthsky.org/todays-image/co...il&utm_term=0_c643945d79-818c35b2d9-394149761


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Jul 2015 às 01:26)

Paralelogramo de ontem entre a Lua, Vénus, Júpiter e Regulus:









Triângulo Lua, Vénus e Júpiter:


----------



## StormRic (20 Jul 2015 às 20:08)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Triângulo Lua, Vénus e Júpiter:



 esta está muito boa! As duas primeiras têm uma composição e luz também boas mas a exposição foi um pouco longa demais e talvez tenha havido um estremecimento da câmara. Mas se forem vistas em formato um pouco menor já não se nota e são belos apanhados


----------



## StormRic (20 Jul 2015 às 20:10)

Orion disse:


> http://earthsky.org/todays-image/co...il&utm_term=0_c643945d79-818c35b2d9-394149761



O Panstarrs aqui para nós está muito baixo no horizonte. Com a nebulosidade, neblina ou bruma que tem estado no litoral oeste não tenho conseguido ver nem espero ver.


----------



## Orion (20 Jul 2015 às 23:02)




----------



## Orion (20 Jul 2015 às 23:03)

http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/ap150720.html


----------



## StormRic (20 Jul 2015 às 23:54)

Orion disse:


> http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/ap150720.html



Fabulosa imagem! Isto é que é uma composição HDR fantástica mas requer, para além do processo em si mesmo que envolve captar os diferentes objectos e fundo com diferentes exposições combinando-as numa única imagem, condições de observação excepcionais ou não tivesse sido obtida nas montanhas do Chile. Simplesmente foi tão bem realizada que parece uma única foto, mas isto não seria observável assim à vista. 






http://www.slate.com/blogs/bad_astr...rs_yuri_beletsky_photo_of_a_bright_comet.html


----------



## Orion (22 Jul 2015 às 20:28)

Three new crewmembers are scheduled to launch toward the International Space Station from Baikonur Cosmodrome in Kazakhstan on Wednesday (July 22) at 5:02 p.m. EDT (2102 GMT). Watch it live in the window below beginning at 4 p.m. EDT (2000 GMT), courtesy of NASA TV.

http://www.space.com/17933-nasa-television-webcasts-live-space-tv.html

Açores - GMT = UTC

Madeira e continente - GMT/UTC +1


----------



## cloud9 (22 Jul 2015 às 23:06)

Acabei de ver à cerca de 20 minutos um belo meteoro a atravessar a atmosfera, veio de sudeste na direcção noroeste, foi bem intenso, ao ponto de não conseguir olhar directamente, devido ao brilho, deixou como rasto uma bela nuvem azulada no céu.
Belo espectáculo com direito a  ruído tipo trovão mas numa frequência mais baixa .


----------



## StormRic (23 Jul 2015 às 00:35)

cloud9 disse:


> Acabei de ver à cerca de 20 minutos um belo meteoro a atravessar a atmosfera, veio de sudeste na direcção noroeste, foi bem intenso, ao ponto de não conseguir olhar directamente, devido ao brilho, deixou como rasto uma bela nuvem azulada no céu.
> Belo espectáculo com direito a  ruído tipo trovão mas numa frequência mais baixa .



 Indica mais dados por favor:

- Quanto tempo durou a fase brilhante (sem contar a permanência do rasto que deixou);
- A que altura acima do horizonte, mais ou menos;
- Quanto tempo depois do brilho máximo se ouviu o ruído.
- Sabes se há mais relatos/observadores.

Consegues desenhar ou referenciar a trajectória nesta simulação da abóbada celeste nesse momento aproximado?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Jul 2015 às 00:54)

Não sei se terá a ver, mas por volta dessa hora eu julguei ouvir um avião a passar aqui por cima, o estranho é que fui logo ao flightradar e não aparecia nenhum avião aqui na zona... Terá sido o meteoro? Fica a questão.


----------



## meteoamador (23 Jul 2015 às 22:02)

NASA revelou hoje ter descoberto planeta com condições semelhantes ás da Terra:

http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?id_news=783280


----------



## cloud9 (23 Jul 2015 às 23:29)

StormRic disse:


> Indica mais dados por favor:
> 
> - Quanto tempo durou a fase brilhante (sem contar a permanência do rasto que deixou);
> - A que altura acima do horizonte, mais ou menos;
> ...




Portanto: 

A fase brilhante, ou seja a fragmentação durou cerca de 1 segundo, a duração total deverá ter sido entre os 2,5s a 3s
A altitude não tenho ideia, foi muito alto, acima dos 20 kms
O tempo para o boom foi á vontade uns 2 minutos talvez 3,


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Jul 2015 às 23:46)

cloud9 disse:


> Portanto:
> 
> A fase brilhante, ou seja a fragmentação durou cerca de 1 segundo, a duração total deverá ter sido entre os 2,5s a 3s
> A altitude não tenho ideia, foi muito alto, acima dos 20 kms
> O tempo para o boom foi á vontade uns 2 minutos talvez 3,



Se o tempo entre a explosão e o som foi de 2 a 3 minutos, o meteoro fragmentou-se a ~50km de altitude.


----------



## StormRic (23 Jul 2015 às 23:55)

cloud9 disse:


> A fase brilhante, ou seja a fragmentação durou cerca de 1 segundo, a duração total deverá ter sido entre os 2,5s a 3s
> A altitude não tenho ideia, foi muito alto, acima dos 20 kms
> O tempo para o boom foi á vontade uns 2 minutos talvez 3,



Obrigado pelos dados 

Pelo atraso na chegada do "boom" será portanto uma distância de 40 a 60Km em linha recta.
A altura, como a marcaste no planisfério celeste, será à volta de 45º, o que dará para a altitude cerca de 28 a 43 Km (para estas altitudes a depressão do horizonte é desprezável).

Se puderes dar uma olhada nas imagens deste link de procura no Google, consegues indicar uma foto que seja o mais parecida possível com o que viste?

https://www.google.pt/search?q=fire...2&ved=0CB4QsARqFQoTCPP5uYqp8sYCFYNtFAod79wBWw

O dado de observação mais importante para a sua localização e avaliação da altitude a que ocorreu a desintegração, e portanto do provável tamanho do meteorito, é o tempo que levou o som a chegar (tal como no caso de um raio o tempo do trovão é uma medida que permite calcular de forma bastante precisa a distância a que se deu a descarga).

A trajectória que desenhaste no hemisfério celeste é bastante curta, portanto a direcção de entrada apontava para próximo da área de observação e consequentemente o ângulo de entrada na atmosfera não era muito diferente da altura da observação acima do horizonte em graus.


----------



## StormRic (23 Jul 2015 às 23:56)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Se o tempo entre a explosão e o som foi de 2 a 3 minutos, o meteoro fragmentou-se a ~50km de altitude.



Menos do que isso, há que multiplicar esse valor pelo seno do ângulo da altura da observação acima do horizonte.


----------



## StormRic (24 Jul 2015 às 00:10)

cloud9 disse:


> Acabei de ver à cerca de 20 minutos um belo meteoro a atravessar a atmosfera, veio de sudeste na direcção noroeste, foi bem intenso, ao ponto de não conseguir olhar directamente, devido ao brilho, deixou como rasto uma bela nuvem azulada no céu.



Talvez queiras reportar o evento:

http://www.amsmeteors.org/members/imo/report_intro


----------



## Orion (27 Jul 2015 às 18:50)

http://science.nasa.gov/science-news/science-at-nasa/2015/27jul_bluemoon/


----------



## Orion (30 Jul 2015 às 12:51)

*DAYTIME PLANETS: *Usually, astronomers wait until the sun sets to start taking pictures of the heavens. On July 28th in Malaysia, astrophotographer Shahrin Ahmad showed that darkness is not required. "I photographed four planets in broad daylight," he says. Here they are bracketed by the sun and Moon:






From left to right are crescent-shaped Venus, Jupiter, Mercury, and ringed Saturn. "We were blessed with a good clean sky over Sri Damansara," says Ahmad. "Mercury was surprisingly easy to spot, despite the fact that it was located about 5º from the Sun."

This kind of daytime astronomy is made possible, in part, by modern GOTO telescopes. Once the computerized telescope is aligned on the sky, it can find planets and other objects at any time of day. Some targets, like Venus, are arguably more beautiful when surrounded by daytime blue than nighttime black.

http://spaceweather.com/


----------



## Albifriorento (7 Ago 2015 às 11:00)

Não há nada como a nossa casa...

A Sonda climatológica Deep Space Climate, que actualmente se encontra um milhão de quilómetros da Terra, desculpem, da NOSSA casa, capturou um trânsito da Lua sobre a Terra.

http://www.theguardian.com/science/...d-by-nasa-satellite-16m-kilometres-from-earth


----------



## StormRic (8 Ago 2015 às 02:33)

Albifriorento disse:


> A Sonda climatológica Deep Space Climate, que actualmente se encontra um milhão de quilómetros da Terra, desculpem, da NOSSA casa, capturou um trânsito da Lua sobre a Terra.



Nunca tinha visto nada semelhante! Não só a visão conjunta como simultaneamente o lado oculto da Lua totalmente iluminado.
O furacão visível deve ser o Dolores, penso que era essa a sua posição no dia 16 de Julho.


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Ago 2015 às 04:47)

Este ano ainda não dediquei muito tempo às Perseidas. Costumo ver todos os anos. Este ano sem lua promete ser interessante (desde que não hajam nuves ou fumo). O último ano que valeu mesmo a pena assistir a esta chuva foi o de 2012. Vi várias dezenas e ainda deu para ver cerca de três bólides quando ainda nem tinha anoitecido totalmente. A ver se este ano se repete.

Sempre que me ponho a observar os céus nesta altura deparo-me sempre com uns pontos individuais brilhantes em movimento, como se fosse uma estrela a deslocar-se. Umas vezes pouco brilhantes, outras que do nada ganham um brilho intenso e desaparecem rapidamente, sempre a uma velocidade lenta. Já vi isto noutras alturas do ano mas quando chegam as Perseidas eles aparecem com muita frequência mesmo. Alguém mais entendido sabe do que se trata? Já me falaram em satélites mas duvido muito que hajam tantos a cruzar os céus numa noite e dá-me sempre a ideia que é algo ligado à chuva de meteoros.


----------



## StormRic (8 Ago 2015 às 06:29)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Já me falaram em satélites mas duvido muito que hajam tantos a cruzar os céus numa noite e dá-me sempre a ideia que é algo ligado à chuva de meteoros.



São satélites certamente, pelo seu movimento lento quando comparado com a rapidez das estrelas cadentes (meteoritos e bólides) nunca poderiam estar ligados à chuva de meteoros.
Há satélites que reflectem muito a luz do sol em certas posições, por exemplo vê as fotos que o Teles costuma pôr, e como vão rodando sobre si próprios esse refelexo da luz vai variando:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/astronomia-e-ciencias-espaciais-2015.8069/page-13#post-494336


----------



## Orion (11 Ago 2015 às 20:51)




----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Ago 2015 às 16:42)

Muito provavelmente esta madrugada vai ser de céu encoberto pelo que ver o pico da chuva de meteoros Perseidas deverá ser impossível, deixo aqui duas soluções:

A NASA irá transmitir em direto a chuva a partir das *3h *no Centro de Voos Espaciais Marshall no seguinte canal: http://www.ustream.tv/nasahdtv
O comunidade Slooh também vai transmitir em direto das Canárias a partir da* 1h:* http://main.slooh.com/event/the-perseid-meteor-shower-2015/?event_date=2015-08-12


----------



## Albifriorento (12 Ago 2015 às 23:23)

Já vi uma estrela cadente, foi estranho, até porque nunca tinha visto nenhuma a entrar de sul para norte.

Já agora, alguém sabe de algum fenómeno astronómico que faça com que uma estrela pisque de forma acentuada, desapareça e depois volte a piscar de forma acentuada e depois desaparecer? Isto claro, sem deslocação aparente. Provavelmente terá sido apenas uma nuvem a passar em frente de uma estrela, mas parecia mais um avião, embora não se deslocasse.


----------



## Brunomc (13 Ago 2015 às 14:50)

Albifriorento disse:


> Já vi uma estrela cadente, foi estranho, até porque nunca tinha visto nenhuma a entrar de sul para norte.
> 
> Já agora, alguém sabe de algum fenómeno astronómico que faça com que uma estrela pisque de forma acentuada, desapareça e depois volte a piscar de forma acentuada e depois desaparecer? Isto claro, sem deslocação aparente. Provavelmente terá sido apenas uma nuvem a passar em frente de uma estrela, mas parecia mais um avião, embora não se deslocasse.



Não te esqueças que lá em cima também estão satélites de televisão, telecomunicações, meteo etc..


----------



## Orion (13 Ago 2015 às 15:07)

Albifriorento disse:


> Já agora, alguém sabe de algum fenómeno astronómico que faça com que uma estrela pisque de forma acentuada, desapareça e depois volte a piscar de forma acentuada e depois desaparecer? Isto claro, sem deslocação aparente. Provavelmente terá sido apenas uma nuvem a passar em frente de uma estrela, mas parecia mais um avião, embora não se deslocasse.



Há muitos dias nos Açores em que as estrelas brilham erraticamente e com grande variação. Mas aqui há muita humidade e instabilidade. Desaparecer é muito relativo. As tuas condições de observação podem fazer com que a estrela desapareça (muita luz à volta reduz a acuidade visual). A estrela era muito luminosa? As mais fracas podem 'desaparecer' da visão para depois reaparecer. Há fogos florestais por perto? Podem ter causado instabilidade (fumo, partículas, etc.). Há também satélites que fazem isso, brilham, desaparecem e voltam a brilhar. Mas como escreveste que estava imóvel, é pouco provável que o seja.


----------



## Albifriorento (13 Ago 2015 às 17:20)

Orion disse:


> Há muitos dias nos Açores em que as estrelas brilham erraticamente e com grande variação. Mas aqui há muita humidade e instabilidade. Desaparecer é muito relativo. As tuas condições de observação podem fazer com que a estrela desapareça (muita luz à volta reduz a acuidade visual). A estrela era muito luminosa? As mais fracas podem 'desaparecer' da visão para depois reaparecer. Há fogos florestais por perto? Podem ter causado instabilidade (fumo, partículas, etc.). Há também satélites que fazem isso, brilham, desaparecem e voltam a brilhar. Mas como escreveste que estava imóvel, é pouco provável que o seja.



À primeira vista, parecia um avião, piscava como um avião, mas depois reparei que não se movia, depois parou e passados dois ou 3 segundos voltou a piscar intensamente, e finalmente simplesmente parou.

Ontem havia muitas nuvens, mas por volta dessa observação, eram umas dez e meia da noite, o céu estava aparentemente limpo, apenas com alguns farrapos visíveis. Quanto à luminosidade, vi esta estrela de uma janela no primeiro andar virado para as traseiras, é o único sitio onde se veêm as estrelas, da parte da frente é impossível devido à iluminação pública.

Mas provavelmente terá sido um farrapo de nuvens.


----------



## StormRic (14 Ago 2015 às 00:47)

Grande sorte que já apanhei uma Perseide aqui da varanda, com todo este arraial de luz pública que tenho em frente. Até se capta a Via Láctea, mas à vista nada se vê, só a máquina é que apanha.

11:38:16 direcção SW.


----------



## StormRic (14 Ago 2015 às 19:56)

Aqui está a única Perseide captada nas deficientes condições de observação de Carcavelos. Houve que fazer algum trabalho de edição para tentar eliminar a luz difusa da iluminação urbana. A janela de observação foi curta no tempo e limitada nas direcções. Foi muita sorte apanhar esta. O método usado consistiu em fazer sequências automáticas de 10 imagens consecutivas com os parâmetros de regulação indicados na foto, o que exigiu o acionamento do disparador sensivelmente de 4 em 4 minutos, devido à indisponibilidade de um dispositivo de temporização adequado. Foram realizadas cerca de duas centenas de imagens, para no fim se obter apenas esta. 

Centro da Via Láctea / _Sagittarius_ ao meio da imagem, em baixo. Rasto do meteoro na constelação _Ophiuchus_, azimute aproximado 233º 27' e altura 40º 22'. A estrela mais perto do rasto, do lado direito em cima, é _k Oph_ (HIP 83000) de magnitude +3,15. O comprimento total do rasto visível é cerca de 6º de arco. O traço intermitente do lado esquerdo da Via Láctea é de um avião comercial a altitude de cruzeiro.







No detalhe identifica-se três momentos de maior incandescência:


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Ago 2015 às 20:34)

StormRic disse:


> Aqui está a única Perseide captada nas deficientes condições de observação de Carcavelos. Houve que fazer algum trabalho de edição para tentar eliminar a luz difusa da iluminação urbana. A janela de observação foi curta no tempo e limitada nas direcções. Foi muita sorte apanhar esta. O método usado consistiu em fazer sequências automáticas de 10 imagens consecutivas com os parâmetros de regulação indicados na foto, o que exigiu o acionamento do disparador sensivelmente de 4 em 4 minutos, devido à indisponibilidade de um dispositivo de temporização adequado. Foram realizadas cerca de duas centenas de imagens, para no fim se obter apenas esta.
> 
> Centro da Via Láctea / _Sagittarius_ ao meio da imagem, em baixo. Rasto do meteoro na constelação _Ophiuchus_, azimute aproximado 233º 27' e altura 40º 22'. A estrela mais perto do rasto, do lado direito em cima, é _k Oph_ (HIP 83000) de magnitude +3,15. O comprimento total do rasto visível é cerca de 6º de arco. O traço intermitente do lado esquerdo da Via Láctea é de um avião comercial a altitude de cruzeiro.
> 
> ...



Foto maravilhosa, StormRic, nem parece de facto que foi tirada no meio da cidade! Deu trabalho mas a recompensa foi ótima  No dia que eu apanhar o céu assim...


----------



## StormRic (14 Ago 2015 às 21:09)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Foto maravilhosa, StormRic, nem parece de facto que foi tirada no meio da cidade! Deu trabalho mas a recompensa foi ótima  No dia que eu apanhar o céu assim...



Obrigado  ! Basicamente o que fiz na edição foi aumentar o contraste, diminuir as baixas luzes para escurecer o céu e aumentar as altas luzes um pouco para revelar melhor algumas estrelas menos brilhantes. Com isto o ruído tornou-se mais visível e talvez haja outro processo que funcione melhor. Mas comparado com o que saíu da câmara, totalmente poluído pela luz ambiente acrescido pelo efeito da humidade que é sempre maior por aqui, já fiquei satisfeito com o resultado.

O céu aí por Tondela deve ser mais escuro, e também mais seco embora seja uma zona baixa. Não perde pela demora


----------



## Orion (21 Ago 2015 às 18:25)




----------



## Vince (30 Ago 2015 às 14:58)

Una espectacular bola de fuego sobrevoló varias zonas de España este sábado

Ver más en: http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/254...e/observatorios-espana/#xtor=AD-15&xts=467263


----------



## Orion (1 Set 2015 às 14:53)

No próximo dia 13 haverá um eclipse solar parcial. Não será visível na Europa. O evento mais apelativo será o eclipse lunar do dia 27/28 de Setembro, sendo visível na íntegra em todo o território português. Irá coincidir com uma superlua. Uma semelhante conjuntura só acontecerá novamente em 2033. Brevemente deverá haver mais informação na imprensa portuguesa. Até lá, deixo a informação em inglês:

http://www.timeanddate.com/eclipse/lunar/2015-september-28

http://www.space.com/30427-supermoon-total-lunar-eclipse-september-video.html


----------



## Orion (1 Set 2015 às 14:57)

*Super Lua acompanhada de Eclipse Total da Lua em setembro*

http://oal.ul.pt/o-ceu-noturno-em-setembro-de-2015/

*A partir do Verão de 2015 o OAL passa a disponibilizar anualmente na secção “Dados Astronómicos” um Calendário Astronómico de Bolso, em formato A4, frente e verso.*

http://oal.ul.pt/calendario-astronomico-de-bolso/


----------



## camrov8 (7 Set 2015 às 22:03)

em bangkok


----------



## lmviana (7 Set 2015 às 23:35)

Alguem na zona norte viu perto das 22h40 uma bola incandescente (um meteoro?) a passar de norte para sul?


----------



## Orion (11 Set 2015 às 14:19)




----------



## criz0r (11 Set 2015 às 22:46)

Fantástico, um Tornado bem "Quentinho"


----------



## StormRic (12 Set 2015 às 20:40)

lmviana disse:


> Alguem na zona norte viu perto das 22h40 uma bola incandescente (um meteoro?) a passar de norte para sul?



Indica mais dados de observação por favor, como na mensagem http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/astronomia-e-ciencias-espaciais-2015.8069/page-15#post-499552

Usa este planisfério do céu no momento de observação que indicaste. Tenta desenhar, se possível, o que viste sobrepondo-o a esta imagem ou referenciando em relação a ela.
Em baixo à esquerda podes reconhecer a Ursa Maior e um pouco acima da letra N a estrela polar.


----------



## Orion (13 Set 2015 às 15:31)

http://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/News/Partial-eclipse-greets-Sunday-early-birds-20150913


----------



## Teles (16 Set 2015 às 21:00)

A Lua hoje:


----------



## Teles (17 Set 2015 às 00:47)

Galáxia de Andrómeda , fotografada mesmo no centro da cidade com um único disparo , nota-se o que parece ser um meteorito bem em cima da galáxia!


----------



## Thomar (17 Set 2015 às 17:32)

Descoberta Portuguesa! 

*FÍSICOS DE AVEIRO DESCOBREM OS PORQUÊS PARA ROTAÇÃO CAÓTICA DAS LUAS DE PLUTÃO
*
Em Junho deste ano, a prestigiada revista Nature anunciou que quatro das cinco luas de Plutão têm uma rotação caótica. Numa investigação conduzida pelos cientistas Mark Showalter (Instituto SETI) e Doug Hamilton (Universidade de Maryland), dos Estados Unidos, foi desvendado que a rotação das luas Nix, Hydra, Kerberos e Styx, ao contrário do que acontece com as luas até agora descobertas de grande parte dos planetas, não é constante e varia de forma imprevisível ao longo do tempo.

Por explicar, no entanto, ficou o porquê deste inesperado fenómeno. Dois meses depois a justificação chegou do Departamento de Física (DFis) da Universidade de Aveiro (UA) e foi revelada ao mundo no último número da revista “Astronomy & Astrophysics Letters”.

No trabalho da equipa internacional liderada pelo DFis a razão para estranha rotação das quatro luas de Plutão é explicada aplicando as leis da física. Para compreender este problema, aponta Alexandre Correia, coordenador da investigação e especialista em sistemas solares, planetas extrassolares e física planetária, “é necessário ter em conta dois factores que distinguem estas pequenas quatro luas de todas as outras”, nomeadamente de Caronte, a outra lua de Plutão que tem uma rotação regular.

Assim, “devido [às quatro luas em causa] serem corpos de pequenas dimensões com diâmetros inferiores a 50 quilómetros, elas assemelham-se mais a asteróides em forma de batata do que a corpos esféricos como a Lua da Terra”. Têm sempre por isso, aponta Alexandre Correia (na foto), um eixo mais alongado.

Outro dos factores que fazem Nix, Hydra, Kerberos e Styx um conjunto único no sistema solar é que, ao contrário das quatro pequenas luas, a maior lua de Plutão, Caronte, “é quase tão grande como Plutão [tem 10 por cento do tamanho de Plutão], pelo que, tecnicamente, o sistema Plutão-Caronte deve ser classificado como um sistema binário [sistema com dois corpos de dimensão semelhante que orbitam em torno do centro de massa comum] e não de sistema Planeta-Lua”.

Se Caronte não existisse, explica o investigador, “as pequenas luas iriam evoluir por efeito de maré até ficarem síncronas com Plutão, como seria de esperar”. Noutro cenário, se só existisse Caronte, “as pequenas luas iriam apontar o eixo maior na direcção de Caronte até, igualmente, ficarem síncronas” com esse corpo celeste.

No entanto, como existe Plutão e Caronte, “as pequenas luas ficam ‘indecisas’ e umas vezes tendem a apontar o eixo maior para Plutão, outras vezes para Caronte, dependendo de quem passou mais próximo”. Garante Alexandre Correia que “esta alternância entre a perturbação de Plutão e de Caronte tem como consequência uma rotação irregular das pequenas luas, pois elas nunca conseguem chegar a ficar síncronas nem com Plutão nem com Caronte”.

Fonte: http://greensavers.sapo.pt/2015/09/...ques-para-rotacao-caotica-das-luas-de-plutao/


----------



## camrov8 (17 Set 2015 às 19:49)

http://nypost.com/2015/09/17/solar-system-replica-built-to-scale-takes-up-7-miles-of-desert/


----------



## Teles (18 Set 2015 às 21:45)

Lua e Saturno há esquerda:


----------



## Orion (19 Set 2015 às 00:05)

Relembrando o eclipse lunar da semana que vem:






http://www.timeanddate.com/eclipse/lunar/2015-september-28


----------



## Teles (20 Set 2015 às 00:00)

Bem essa foi a primeira vez que fotografei a Galáxia do Triângulo (M33)
Não é visível a olho nu e mesmo com a minha maquina aparece como uma névoa muito ténue!
Com o fraco material que tenho e mesmo no meio de uma cidade com bastante poluição luminosa até que me sinto entusiasmado!
Aqui ficam algumas fotos:


----------



## StormRic (21 Set 2015 às 00:41)

Teles disse:


> A Lua hoje:





Teles disse:


> Galáxia de Andrómeda





Teles disse:


> Lua e Saturno há esquerda:



Linda imagem, uma sensação cósmica.




Teles disse:


> Galáxia do Triângulo (M33)



 belas fotos, isto dá trabalho!


----------



## Orion (23 Set 2015 às 14:10)




----------



## Orion (23 Set 2015 às 14:12)




----------



## Orion (23 Set 2015 às 21:38)

Na madrugada da próxima segunda-feira, dia 28 de setembro, será possível observar um raro fenómeno astronómico, um eclipse total de uma Superlua.

Este raro fenómeno só voltará a ocorrer em 2033.

A Superlua ocorre quando o satélite natural da terra se encontra no ponto mais próximo do nosso planeta, apresentando-se uma lua cheia «com um diâmetro aparente 14% maior do que o habitual».

Este ano já se registou uma Superlua, a 29 de agosto - a próxima ocorrerá a 27 de outubro.

Em Portugal, o pico do fenómeno poderá ser observado «às 03.47 horas de segunda-feira», indica o Observatório Astronómico de Lisboa.

http://www.abola.pt/mundos/ver.aspx?id=572753

(notícia em português para complementar as outras)


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Set 2015 às 21:53)

Orion disse:


> Na madrugada da próxima segunda-feira, dia 28 de setembro, será possível observar um raro fenómeno astronómico, um eclipse total de uma Superlua.
> 
> Este raro fenómeno só voltará a ocorrer em 2033.
> 
> ...



Essa notícia está muito enganosa, pois mostra uma fotografia de um eclipse solar.


----------



## StormRic (23 Set 2015 às 22:02)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Essa notícia está muito enganosa, pois mostra uma fotografia de um eclipse solar.



 autêntico _tesourinho deprimente_, literalmente. Os leitores à espera de ver algo com aquele aspecto e depois descobrem que é de madrugada e é a Lua que fica escura e não o sol que desaparece (desaparecido já ele está a essa hora).



> Em Portugal, o pico do fenómeno poderá ser observado «às 03.47 horas de segunda-feira», indica o Observatório Astronómico de Lisboa.


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Set 2015 às 22:08)

StormRic disse:


> autêntico _tesourinho deprimente_, literalmente. Os leitores à espera de ver algo com aquele aspecto e depois descobrem que é de madrugada e é a Lua que fica escura e não o sol que desaparece (desaparecido já ele está a essa hora).


Não vou poder ver ou fotografar, estou a dormir


----------



## camrov8 (23 Set 2015 às 22:15)

O que estavam a espera de um jornal sobre bola, deve ter sido escrito a pressa e foi a primeira foto que viram, como fenómeno é mais importante para os entendidos pois podem fazer uma data de medições e não só, para o comum dos mortais já nem tanto, a não ser que se seja uma tribo nos confins do mundo é que ver uma lua avermelhada pode ser um mau pressagio


----------



## Orion (24 Set 2015 às 02:01)

Atualizando alguns sites para se ver a aurora boreal.

Este é, de longe, o melhor mas está indisponível até Novembro:

http://www.auroraskystation.com/en/live/

Há muito site com má qualidade, como por exemplo:

http://www.sgo.fi/Data/RealTime/allsky.php

http://www.nipr.ac.jp/english/

Sites com melhor qualidade:

http://www.asc-csa.gc.ca/eng/astronomy/auroramax/sd.asp (com temporizador e possibilidade de alta definição)

http://www.ips.gov.au/Geophysical/4/2 (hemisfério sul)

http://allsky.gi.alaska.edu/

http://hotelhighland.is/webcam/ (bom para se ver o tempo na Islândia, tenho as minhas dúvidas em relação à aurora)


----------



## Orion (6 Out 2015 às 14:32)

*October's Planets on Parade: How and When to See Them*

http://www.space.com/30745-october-night-sky-planets-2015.html


----------



## Orion (7 Out 2015 às 21:30)

*WATCH LIVE @ 6 pm ET: NASA Rocket Launch to Create Glowing Clouds*

http://www.space.com/17933-nasa-television-webcasts-live-space-tv.html



> "During the test of the deployment system for the vapor clouds, four sub-payloads with mixtures of barium and strontium will be ejected from the main payload and the vapor will be deployed while the payload is descending. The test also will include the release of vapor from two systems on the main payload during the descent portion of the flight. The vapor tracer sub-payload deployment method being tested on this flight uses small rocket motors to eject the sub-payloads from the main payload.  The ejected sub-payloads will release the vapor at about 130 miles above the Earth. The main payload releases will occur at an altitude around 118 miles. The barium-strontium mixture produces a cloud with a mixture of blue-green and red color.  The blue-green part is neutral, i.e. not charged. Strontium is used to enhance the visibility of the neutral flow."




6pm EDT = 22h GMT/UTC (Açores) / 23h Madeira e continente


----------



## Scan_Ferr (8 Out 2015 às 02:12)

Auroras visíveis no norte do Reino Unido e em toda a Finlândia (raro). Intensidade solar atingiu um pico por estes dias.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/sci...le-over-Britain-as-Earth-aligns-with-Sun.html







Lake District

https://twitter.com/aurorawatchuk

Fotos:

https://www.flickr.com/groups/aurorawatch


----------



## Teles (8 Out 2015 às 21:09)

O planeta Vénus hoje com uma magnitude de -4.2 foi bem visível durante o dia acompanhado pela Lua à sua direita:


----------



## Orion (11 Out 2015 às 16:22)




----------



## Orion (14 Out 2015 às 16:46)




----------



## João Pedro (14 Out 2015 às 23:19)

Vénus, Marte e Júpiter bem visíveis hoje pelas seis da manhã:



Celestial Bodies - Venus, Mars and Jupiter. Porto, 14-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Celestial Bodies - Mars and Jupiter. Porto, 14-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Bem notória a cor do Planeta Vermelho!


----------



## StormyAlentejo (15 Out 2015 às 13:55)

Estranho...
http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/mundo/algo-fora-da-via-lactea-esta-a-intrigar-os-astronomos_a866228


----------



## Teles (15 Out 2015 às 23:15)

http://bornscientist.com/Space/?u=M...lky_Way_Hints_Existence_of_Intelligent_Aliens


----------



## lserpa (26 Out 2015 às 12:25)

*DETAILS*




*Title* Object WT1190F
*Released* 22/10/2015 10:39 am
*Copyright* B. Bolin, R. Jedicke, M. Micheli
*Description*
Space object WT1190F observed on 9 October 2015 with the University of Hawaii 2.2-metre telescope on Mauna Kea, Hawaii.

The expected 13 November 2015 re-entry of WT1190F, a suspected rocket body, poses very little risk to anyone but could help scientists improve our understanding of how any object – man-made or natural – interacts with Earth’s atmosphere. 


*Id* 348921
Fonte:
http://www.esa.int/spaceinimages/Images/2015/10/Object_WT1190F


----------



## Orion (26 Out 2015 às 15:44)

*Venus, Jupiter and Mars cross paths in pre-Halloween spectacle for last time until 2021*

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/sci...oween-spectacle-for-last-time-until-2021.html


----------



## Brunomc (28 Out 2015 às 15:35)

Existe algum site onde se possa acompanhar a passagem do asteróide do dia 31 de Outubro ?


----------



## Orion (28 Out 2015 às 19:12)

Brunomc disse:


> Existe algum site onde se possa acompanhar a passagem do asteróide do dia 31 de Outubro ?



Não sei se é só para assinantes mas se for uma emissão livre podes acompanhar aqui:

http://main.slooh.com/event/spooky-week-an-early-look-at-the-halloween-asteroid/

http://main.slooh.com/event/tracking-spooky-the-halloween-asteroid/


----------



## Brunomc (29 Out 2015 às 21:18)

12h30 PM ET mas não sei em hora de Portugal Continental.


----------



## camrov8 (29 Out 2015 às 21:49)

isso são americanices o tempo devia ser sem gmt ou universal time, 12 são as nossas 5 da tarde


----------



## Orion (30 Out 2015 às 23:49)

> O cometa Catalina foi descoberto há dois anos, na noite de Halloween. Este mês estará visível a olho nu com o seu tom verde e poderá ser a única passagem pelo Sol que a humanidade pode observar.



http://observador.pt/2015/10/30/cometa-catalina-passa-agora-talvez-nunca/


----------



## Brunomc (31 Out 2015 às 10:40)

camrov8 disse:


> isso são americanices o tempo devia ser sem gmt ou universal time, 12 são as nossas 5 da tarde



Afinal é às 13h


----------



## Orion (31 Out 2015 às 18:46)

O asteróide de hoje é, de facto, uma daquelas coincidências interessantes 







*Boo! Halloween Asteroid Looks Just Like a Creepy Skull*

http://www.space.com/30983-halloween-asteroid-creepy-skull-image.html


----------



## camrov8 (31 Out 2015 às 19:26)

no mínimo coincidência o radar tem limites, quando colocarem o lapse logo se vê


----------



## Garcia (31 Out 2015 às 19:41)




----------



## camrov8 (1 Nov 2015 às 21:30)

http://www.slate.com/blogs/bad_astr...reball_bright_meteor_over_europe.html?ref=yfp
o halloween em força


----------



## Orion (2 Nov 2015 às 22:08)

A chuva de meteoros que ocorre no princípio de Novembro, as Taurídas, não obstante a sua reduzida cadência, tem tendência a criar bolas de fogo.

http://www.space.com/30975-halloween-fireballs-blaze-through-november.html



> The Taurid shower generally shoots about two to 10 meteors across the sky per hour, the society said. Though the meteors can be seen anytime in late October through November, this year's peak will be Nov. 5-12.



http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/sciencefair/2015/11/02/taurid-meteor-shower-fireballs/75050902/


----------



## camrov8 (2 Nov 2015 às 22:47)

Tambem foram filmadas na Polónia e Ucrania


----------



## Gerofil (5 Nov 2015 às 00:40)

* Tempestade solar atinge a Suécia e fecha aeroportos do país *

A intensa tempestade geomagnética que atinge a Terra há mais de 48 horas fez com que diversos aeroportos da Suécia suspendessem as operações de decolagem. Neste momento a tormenta atinge o nível KP=5 e deve durar pelo menos mais 24 horas. 






APOLO11


----------



## Teles (7 Nov 2015 às 00:15)

Aí está o meu primeiro meteoro das Taurideas!


----------



## Scan_Ferr (8 Nov 2015 às 03:08)

http://www.businessinsider.com/brig...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## vamm (9 Nov 2015 às 14:03)

Ok, agora já sei que não estou a dar em parvinha.
No sábado à noite, enquanto conduzia, vi pelo menos 4, bastante brilhantes e com rasto e tudo! Mas nem sabia que estava a decorrer este "evento".


----------



## camrov8 (9 Nov 2015 às 14:06)

vamm disse:


> Ok, agora já sei que não estou a dar em parvinha.
> No sábado à noite, enquanto conduzia, vi pelo menos 4, bastante brilhantes e com rasto e tudo! Mas nem sabia que estava a decorrer este "evento".


podes ver durante todo o ano mas existem alturas mais favoráveis uma das melhores é agosto. mas para observar o céu as noites de inverno são melhores por haver menos turbulência


----------



## Orion (9 Nov 2015 às 15:22)

vamm disse:


> No sábado à noite, enquanto conduzia, vi pelo menos 4, bastante brilhantes e com rasto e tudo! Mas nem sabia que estava a decorrer este "evento".



Geralmente é um evento com poucas ocorrências (10 por hora), daí que não seja muito 'famosa'. Este ano parece que a cadência vai ser superior. Já abordei a tendência para criar bolas de fogo. Tiveste a sorte de as ver ao conduzir mas geralmente é preciso esperar bastante tempo e ter alguma sorte. Claro que não se compara, por exemplo, às Perseidas (Agosto) em que num bom ano pode chegar a 120 meteoros por hora.

Em Novembro há também as Leónidas, sendo o seu pico no dia 17/18. Esta é outra chuva muito interessante. Geralmente surgem a uma cadência de 10/15 por hora. Mas a cada 33 anos, mais coisa menos coisa, há uma tempestade de Leónidas em que podem cair MILHARES por hora. Isto aconteceu em 1833, tendo sido guardada esta representação:







Em 1998, no espaço de 1 hora chegaram a ser registados 55 meteoros por MINUTO. A próxima tempestade é esperada por volta de... 2032. Já esteve mais longe


----------



## vamm (9 Nov 2015 às 16:56)

camrov8 disse:


> podes ver durante todo o ano mas existem alturas mais favoráveis uma das melhores é agosto. mas para observar o céu as noites de inverno são melhores por haver menos turbulência


Sim, eu sei que durante todo o ano é possível ver, ainda para mais no Alentejo onde as luzes não afectam a visibilidade, isto aqui é uma papa. Mas achei estranho ver e ver com a intensidade que vi.



Orion disse:


> Geralmente é um evento com poucas ocorrências (10 por hora), daí que não seja muito 'famosa'. Este ano parece que a cadência vai ser superior. Já abordei a tendência para criar bolas de fogo. Tiveste a sorte de as ver ao conduzir mas geralmente é preciso esperar bastante tempo e ter alguma sorte. Claro que não se compara, por exemplo, às Perseidas (Agosto) em que num bom ano pode chegar a 120 meteoros por hora.
> 
> Em Novembro há também as Leónidas, sendo o seu pico no dia 17/18. Esta é outra chuva muito interessante. Geralmente surgem a uma cadência de 10/15 por hora. Mas a cada 33 anos, mais coisa menos coisa, há uma tempestade de Leónidas em que podem cair MILHARES por hora. Isto aconteceu em 1833, tendo sido guardada esta representação:
> 
> ...



Que fixe! 
Obrigada pela explicação. Quando foram as Perseidas, em 30min vi cerca de 20, mas nada comparado com agora.


----------



## camrov8 (9 Nov 2015 às 17:39)

a intensidade vai diminuindo ao longo dos anos, geralmente os melhores espectaculos acontecem apôs a passagem dos cometas que lhes dão origem, actualmente as leonidas andam fraquinhas mas na decada de 90 deram um show na Ásia


----------



## StormyAlentejo (9 Nov 2015 às 17:56)

Lembro-me de quando era puto, nos anos 90, houve uma chuva de estrelas muito intensa no verão e na minha terra foi toda gente para fora da vila à noite para ver o espectáculo. Se alguém tiver registos disto, ou se se lembrar de algo...


----------



## Vince (10 Nov 2015 às 23:17)

Acabei de ver uma pequena fireball a desfazer-se no horizonte, direcção norte-nordeste (de Braga).


----------



## camrov8 (11 Nov 2015 às 17:15)

há imensos relatos de fireballs este ano para quem tenha hipótese vais ser bom se não me engano o maximo é hoje de madrugada


----------



## Orion (11 Nov 2015 às 18:32)

*Comet C/2013 US10 (Catalina) visible in binoculars, maybe visible to the eye, in November. It’ll be near the moon and Venus before dawn in early December.*

http://earthsky.org/space/comet-cat...il&utm_term=0_c643945d79-1e3628ebde-394149761


----------



## camrov8 (11 Nov 2015 às 21:14)

bem alguém sabe o que é feito do wt1190f  apelidado de wtf depois de grande cobertura não há novidades o que é estranho pois a comunidade fica maluca quando algo está para cair, mas não existem noticias após 26 de Outubro e ainda por cima vai cair numa sexta 13


----------



## Orion (11 Nov 2015 às 23:33)

Algum dia ainda se vai descobrir o planeta x (algo das teorias da conspiração):



> Astronomers have discovered what appears to be a miniature planet that is the most distant body ever found in the solar system, scientists said on Thursday (NZT).
> 
> "We can't really classify the object yet, as we don't know its orbit," said Scott Sheppard, an astronomer with the Carnegie Institution for Science in Washington, DC "We only just found this object a few weeks ago."
> 
> Based on its reflectivity, scientists believe the icy body, known as V774101, is between 500 to 1,000 km in diameter, roughly half the size of Pluto. It is almost 16 billion kilometres from Earth, or three times farther away than Pluto.



http://www.stuff.co.nz/world/73958048/astronomers-discover-new-distant-object-in-the-solar-system



camrov8 disse:


> bem alguém sabe o que é feito do wt1190f  apelidado de wtf depois de grande cobertura não há novidades o que é estranho pois a comunidade fica maluca quando algo está para cair, mas não existem noticias após 26 de Outubro e ainda por cima vai cair numa sexta 13



http://ptjornal.com/ninguem-sabe-objeto-esta-sexta-vai-cair-na-terra-56132

http://main.slooh.com/event/wtf-space-junk-crash-landing-on-friday-the-13th/


----------



## vamm (13 Nov 2015 às 12:44)

O WT1190F além de supostamente atingir a Terra hoje, sexta 13, de manhãzinha... desapareceu?


----------



## camrov8 (13 Nov 2015 às 13:37)

na olha ele aqui


----------



## vamm (13 Nov 2015 às 14:07)

camrov8 disse:


> na olha ele aqui


Ohhh  fez-se em fogo-de-artificio eheh


----------



## Orion (18 Nov 2015 às 21:50)

A câmara de Abisko está novamente operacional:

http://www.auroraskystation.com/en/live/


----------



## Teles (25 Nov 2015 às 01:01)

Orion com nuvens:


----------



## StormRic (25 Nov 2015 às 18:14)

Teles disse:


> Orion com nuvens



 linda!

Tenho feito pouca fotografia astronómica, fica esta do crepúsculo de dia 6, às 18:40, do Cabo da Roca.
À direita perto do horizonte, Arcturus; Coroa Boreal e Hércules logo acima. Sagitário (incompleto) e Via Láctea do lado esquerdo. Serpente e Serpentário ao centro.


----------



## Teles (25 Nov 2015 às 23:10)

O cometa C / 2013 US10 (Catalina) já é visivel antes do nascer do sol a Este:
Foto de José J. Chambó  - Valencia, Spain


----------



## Teles (27 Nov 2015 às 22:55)

Se  acha que as fotos da sua nova câmera fotográfica são grandes demais, então espere pra ver isto. Astrônomos alemães (e sua paixão por coisas grandes) compilaram a maior imagem astronômica já feita até hoje: uma foto da Via Láctea com nada mais nada menos do que 46 bilhões de pixels. A imagem é tão grande, que na verdade, é preciso utilizar uma ferramente interativa on-line para vê-la completamente:

http://gds.astro.rub.de


----------



## camrov8 (27 Nov 2015 às 23:04)

Teles disse:


> Se  acha que as fotos da sua nova câmera fotográfica são grandes demais, então espere pra ver isto. Astrônomos alemães (e sua paixão por coisas grandes) compilaram a maior imagem astronômica já feita até hoje: uma foto da Via Láctea com nada mais nada menos do que 46 bilhões de pixels. A imagem é tão grande, que na verdade, é preciso utilizar uma ferramente interativa on-line para vê-la completamente:
> 
> http://gds.astro.rub.de


tipo google earth,


----------



## jorgeanimal (30 Nov 2015 às 18:26)

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Nacional/Interior.aspx?content_id=4908372

Interesse para a meteorologia


----------



## Orion (11 Dez 2015 às 20:24)

Hoje a aurora está com uma tonalidade amarela:


----------



## Orion (12 Dez 2015 às 12:45)

> *E para terminar 2015 em grande, o OASA abre portas no dia 14 de dezembro, entre as 17h00 e as 23h00, para receber todos os que queiram assistir connosco àquela que é uma das mais espetaculares chuvas de meteoros do ano: as Geminídeas. Com taxa máxima de 120 meteoros por hora, que ocorre às 18h00 UT, logo após o por-do-sol. O OASA estará aberto durante todo o máximo desta chuva, estando garantido o espetáculo, caso as condições meteorológicas o permitam.*



http://oasa.centrosciencia.azores.gov.pt/actividade/geminídeas-chuva-de-estrelas


----------



## Orion (13 Dez 2015 às 18:30)

*Full moon on Christmas for the first time 38 years*

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...47955/moon-full-moon-lunar-lunar-eclipse.html


----------



## vamm (14 Dez 2015 às 13:05)

Orion disse:


> http://oasa.centrosciencia.azores.gov.pt/actividade/geminídeas-chuva-de-estrelas


Podia jurar que as Geminídeas já começaram a chegar há 1 semana. Vêem-se imensas!


----------



## Orion (14 Dez 2015 às 13:15)

vamm disse:


> Podia jurar que as Geminídeas já começaram a chegar há 1 semana. Vêem-se imensas!



É possível ver antes e depois do dia em que é esperada a maior atividade. Como insinuado, nos outros dias a cadência será tendencialmente inferior.


----------



## vamm (14 Dez 2015 às 23:49)

O céu esteve praticamente limpo, embora esteja meio "baço". E estas meninas até parecem fogo-de-artifício: chegam, desfazem-se em vários pedaços e adeus 
Só é pena o vento gelado, essa é que é essa.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Dez 2015 às 23:30)




----------



## Vince (21 Dez 2015 às 23:17)

A SpaceX daqui a 2 horas e pouco vai tentar mais uma vez aterrar o 1º estágio do Falcon 9 numa missão operacional. Desta vez em Terra, as tentativas anteriores tinham sido em cima duma plataforma flutuante no mar. Lançamento previsto para as 01:30 com webcast

http://tek.sapo.pt/extras/site_do_d...cuperar_foguetao_esta_madrugada-45489mss.html
http://www.spacex.com/webcast/




A última tentativa em Abril:


----------



## StormRic (22 Dez 2015 às 01:36)

Vince disse:


> A SpaceX daqui a 2 horas e pouco vai tentar mais uma vez aterrar o 1º estágio do Falcon 9 numa missão operacional. Desta vez em Terra, as tentativas anteriores tinham sido em cima duma plataforma flutuante no mar. Lançamento previsto para as 01:30 com webcast



Live no Youtube


https://twitter.com/SpaceX


----------



## Vince (22 Dez 2015 às 01:47)

A aterragem já está. Grande feito. Se isto no futuro se revelar seguro e consistente o custo de lançamentos espaciais diminui brutalmente.






> *BACKGROUND ON TONIGHT'S LAUNCH*
> 
> A lot about how things work in space is counter-intuitive, as all of our intuition is gained from daily experiences where the air is thick, gravity doesn't seem to change and movement is relatively slow. We do see lots of movies about space, but, unless you're watching an IMAX documentary, they vary from slightly wrong, like The Martian (good movie!), to mostly absurdly wrong, like Red Planet (don't watch this, it will hurt your brain), which also doesn't help intuition.
> 
> ...


----------



## Orion (22 Dez 2015 às 13:44)




----------



## Orion (22 Dez 2015 às 13:46)

Vince disse:


> A aterragem já está. Grande feito. Se isto no futuro se revelar seguro e consistente o custo de lançamentos espaciais diminui brutalmente.


----------



## Vince (22 Dez 2015 às 16:14)

@Orion, ontem foi um lançamento comercial a maior altitude lançando 11 pequenos satélites de comunicação para a Orbcomm e com a aterragem do 1º estágio. Um feito bem maior que a Blue Origin, um dia histórico.

O Jeff Bezos (Blue Origin/Amazon ) e o Elon Musk (SpaceX/Tesla) tem andado à batatada no twitter um com o outro, parecem dois putos a discutir a minha bola é melhor que a tua 

De qualquer forma a SpaceX está bastante mais avançada. Para o ano começam os testes com o Falcon Heavy (de muito maior capacidade de carga) onde o objectivo mais tarde é também recuperar o 2º estágio.

Independentemente disso, é espectacular ver esta concorrência entre os dois bilionários empreendedores. Hoje em dia lançar um satélite médio pode custar 300 ou 400 milhões. A SpaceX já está a lançar a metade do custo habitual e com a evolução disto vai baixar muito mais pois cerca de 70% do custo dum lançamento é do 1º estágio. Se tudo se vier a revelar seguro significa que no futuro ficará muito mais barato por exemplo lançar novos satélites meteorológicos, comunicações, científicos. etc.


_______________________
Well look who entered the shade-throwing game on Twitter: Mr. Jeff Bezos.

Fresh from landing a rocket through his space company Blue Origin, the Amazon founder jabbed at SpaceX after the company successfully landed a Falcon 9 rocket for the first time today.


“Welcome to the club” — ouch!!

Eagle-eyed viewers (and those who hang out on Twitter all day) will recall that SpaceX founder Elon Musk first lit this spark when he congratulated Bezos and Blue Origin for its achievement last month, while also pointing out the different between “orbital” and sub-orbital” rockets.




The problem with Bezos’ retort today — amusing though it is to see billionaires sparring over their respective space programs — is that SpaceX isn’t joining Blue Origin’s club because SpaceX has been landing small rockets for years.

But beyond that, any comparison between Blue Origin and Falcon 9 is mis-matched.

As TechCrunch’s own rocket enthusiast Matt Burns described it, comparing the two landings is like “comparing parallel parking a bike and a huge SUV.”

The Falcon 9 which landed today is a huge rocket. The cargo on board this trip included 11 satellites, which are contained within a payload that is not reusable and did not reland.

As Burns explains:

_The Falcon 9 is a serious rocket, capable of reaching 124 miles up thanks to the 1.5 million pounds of thrust produced by its 9 engines. It’s designed to take serious payloads into serious orbit. The Blue Origin is capable of taking a few humans 62 miles into the sky — which is still great._​
Let’s see if Elon Musk comes back with a further retort or leaves it for others to give Bezos a little context.
Next round soon…

http://techcrunch.com/2015/12/21/ding-ding-ding-round-2/


----------

